# marathons for $42 at target.com



## goodheartedmama

in granite, cowmooflauge for $59 or something like that.

Hopefully they won't pull the same stunt as baby universe a couple months back

Oh, and they are the 33 lb seats, but a great deal that you can't obviously beat

ETA: the estimated arrival date is mid-december to early january, by the way.


----------



## midnightmommy

I am so glad you posted this! My husband and I have been debating what to do come June. Our decision was just made! Free shipping even!


----------



## an_aurora

I just bought a Cowmooflauge for $59.99


----------



## sapphire_chan

If they're 33lbs seats, what's the DOM?


----------



## goodheartedmama

I'm not sure, but it didn't seem like the biggest deal considering the price. Even if I lose a year or a year and a half, it's still a great deal.


----------



## avivaelona

I just bought one as an extra to have for grandma but can you explain what you mean by "33 pound seats" ?

ah never mind, friend just explained it.


----------



## an_aurora

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avivaelona* 
I just bought one as an extra to have for grandma but can you explain what you mean by "33 pound seats" ?

Marathons (and Boulevards for that matter) newer than late February 2008 have a RF weight limit of 35 pounds. All the older ones have a 33 lb weight limit.

So, these seats are at the newest mid-February 2008. Fine by me--for that price, I don't mind in the slightest, since I really don't need 35 lb weight limits. I don't plan on using it the full 6 years anyway (our seats get really nasty well before then







).


----------



## AngelBee

There are gray ones for 42.99


----------



## aja-belly

got 2!


----------



## dachshund mom

Do these really work for newborns?

That's cheaper than a second base for the bucket seat I've been looking at. Maybe I'll get it for DH's car and then transfer it to my car when we outgrow the bucket.


----------



## AngelBee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dachshund mom* 
Do these really work for newborns?

That's cheaper than a second base for the bucket seat I've been looking at. Maybe I'll get it for DH's car and then transfer it to my car when we outgrow the bucket.

It says 5lb and up.


----------



## skybluepink02

Thank you so, so, so much! I've been stressing about affording seats for these babies and now I got two of the best seats available for less than one crappy seat would cost! I can not tell you how excited I am!


----------



## Shelsi

If these are the old ones why don't they have them to ship right away? I ordered one and it says the estimated ship date is in about 4 weeks. You'd think if they were truly the old ones they'd have them right there.

Either way I don't personally care. We don't need the 35 lb rfing limit...dd is super tiny and this is just a spare seat for dh's car that we don't use often.


----------



## goodheartedmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dachshund mom* 
Do these really work for newborns?

That's cheaper than a second base for the bucket seat I've been looking at. Maybe I'll get it for DH's car and then transfer it to my car when we outgrow the bucket.

It doesn't really fit most newborns, because the lowest harness slot is pretty high.

For the bucket, though, you can always install it in the second car without the base (not sure that all seats allow this, but I think most do).


----------



## an_aurora

The estimated delivery date on mine is tomorrow.

They are NOT suitable for newborns. The lowest strap is 10", which is too tall for the vast majority of newborns.


----------



## Shelsi

For those asking, I personally wouldn't use them right off the bat with a newborn. A marathon looks ginormous for most newborns and I really don't think the average newborn will fit properly. I think it is a wonderful seat from about 4+ months depending on how big and tall your baby is.


----------



## Friday13th

*dies from what an unbelievably good deal she just got*


----------



## Shelsi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
The estimated delivery date on mine is tomorrow.

Wow! My estimated delivery date is Dec 18 - Jan 6! It'll be interesting to see what the difference in DOM is on our seats.


----------



## goodheartedmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
The estimated delivery date on mine is tomorrow.

They are NOT suitable for newborns. The lowest strap is 10", which is too tall for the vast majority of newborns.

did you select priority shipping or something? I'm jealous, but of course I don't need it for a couple more months.

Am I the only one giddy with excitement over this deal? DH doesn't quite get why I was soooo excited about it.


----------



## an_aurora

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shelsi* 
Wow! My estimated delivery date is Dec 18 - Jan 6! It'll be interesting to see what the difference in DOM is on our seats.

Ooops, I meant ship date is tomorrow, estimated delivery is November 24. Not bad though!


----------



## Eman'smom

Wow amazing just got dd another one, can't beat that.


----------



## feminist~mama

Ahhh! The Cow one is $60!!!!

Click here!

I already placed an order. Shoot. Maybe I should get this one. It's so cute!


----------



## goodheartedmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *feminist~mama* 
Ahhh! The Cow one is $60!!!!

Click here!

I already placed an order. Shoot. Maybe I should get this one. It's so cute!

I know! I wanted one, but I figured I'd just save $20.


----------



## amj'smommy

I'm so PSYCHED!!!! I got the cowmoo one for the little bub on the way!! I've always wanted one


----------



## feminist~mama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodheartedmama* 
I know! I wanted one, but I figured I'd just save $20.

I thought that too- but then ended up placing an order for the cow one too! I'm somewhat concerned that these will sell out- so I figured I was actually just covering my bases by ordering them both. If I really don't need them when they arrive I'll return the cow one- ahem- maybe. Lol. Cause by that time, the money's been spent, right?


----------



## BeckC

I was just coming over here to post this.

Holy cow what a deal! I just bought 2! DH was like "Um we're not even homestudy approved yet, don't you think we should wait?" Sorry sweetie, for that price, I'm getting them now!


----------



## northwoods1995

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shelsi* 
Wow! My estimated delivery date is Dec 18 - Jan 6! It'll be interesting to see what the difference in DOM is on our seats.


OMG. Thank you so much for posting this. I could seriously cry b/c of this price!! This is the estimated delivery date I just got for the one I ordered.


----------



## amj'smommy

Anyone know why they're so cheap? not that I'm complaining, lol.


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil

I was browsing Target.com and found this... I think the universe is finally on my side on SOMETHING. We weren't going to be able to afford a new carseat for our HUGE baby and we were going to have to buy a used, very cheap seat. Now, we have a friggin BRITAX! I'm so stoked. If this doesn't work out, I will seriously cry.


----------



## birthjunkie27

I noticed that on the photos of the 2 seats that are on sale, they don't picture the latch connectors and on all of the other seats, they do.

I'm not saying that they don't come with latch... I just find it odd that they don't picture the latch connectors.









Anyways, SWEET DEAL!!!!


----------



## UberMama

I've been doing "deals" online for years. I am just warning you all and not trying to be a negative nelly - but don't count on getting these until they are IN your house. Target can cancel the orders even after they have shipped. I'd be really surprised if these all shipped, esp the 2-6 week out ones.

amj - From the strap colors, they are probably at least one year old if not two. But still, get an MA for $50 or so and get 4ish years of use out of it? AWESOME DEAL.


----------



## an_aurora

Quote:


Originally Posted by *birthjunkie27* 
I noticed that on the photos of the 2 seats that are on sale, they don't picture the latch connectors and on all of the other seats, they do.

I'm not saying that they don't come with latch... I just find it odd that they don't picture the latch connectors.









Anyways, SWEET DEAL!!!!

They have LATCH bars. I'm not worried









ETA: in the descriptio:

Quote:

safe guard LATCH connectors for ultimate security,
The first Marathons were made in 2001, anyway, so they all have LATCH. I highly doubt Target would have hundreds of expired seats sitting in their warehouse


----------



## Norasmomma

I agree, but I still ordered one. We'll see if it comes.

If it does, this has been one heck of a week of deals for me.

I mean I can't really lose, if it doesn't get sent-no harm no foul...I won't lose the money. If they do all get sent though, I will have had one of the best weeks ever.


----------



## rocketgirl96

I'm also really tempted but I haven't done my usual research for the next carseat my LO will need and I'm worried I'll have buyer's remorse. I'm also wondering what the catch is? Does anyone know? Also, how important is the True Impact Side Protection? I notice that the Marathon doesn't have it but that the Boulevard does.

Thanks,
Christine


----------



## kdegroo

i just bought one, too and ran over here to post it. it is a crazy good sale. i bet someone will lose their job because they typed the price in wrong...


----------



## Cinder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UberMama* 
I've been doing "deals" online for years. I am just warning you all and not trying to be a negative nelly - but don't count on getting these until they are IN your house. Target can cancel the orders even after they have shipped. I'd be really surprised if these all shipped, esp the 2-6 week out ones.

amj - From the strap colors, they are probably at least one year old if not two. But still, get an MA for $50 or so and get 4ish years of use out of it? AWESOME DEAL.


Yea, I don't expect them to come, but I bought a couple anyways, hoping to convince my sil who has her 2 year in a booster that she wants this nice new seat I bought for her...not likely, but worth trying.


----------



## luvmy2girls

Just got one! I hope this doesn't turn out to be a bum deal... *crossing fingers*


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie

I'm thinking resale on ebay...$$$$$$


----------



## feminist~mama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rocketgirl96* 
I'm also really tempted but I haven't done my usual research for the next carseat my LO will need and I'm worried I'll have buyer's remorse. I'm also wondering what the catch is? Does anyone know? Also, how important is the True Impact Side Protection? I notice that the Marathon doesn't have it but that the Boulevard does.

Thanks,
Christine

You know, you could always buy it and then return it if you have a local Target if this isn't what you want in the end. Free shipping really means that you aren't out anything but a bit of time to return it if you decide this isn't the seat for you!


----------



## birthjunkie27

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
They have LATCH bars. I'm not worried









ETA: in the descriptio:

The first Marathons were made in 2001, anyway, so they all have LATCH. I highly doubt Target would have hundreds of expired seats sitting in their warehouse









I never said they were expired seats. ?? I was just pointing out that the photos of the sale seats were different than all of the regular priced seats.


----------



## UberMama

The strap colors are different as well. Most likely these are 1-2 years old. Still, a great deal if it comes through.


----------



## momslittleangel

I want one. I don't need one. How dumb is that?!?!


----------



## PerkyKP

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momslittleangel* 
I want one. I don't need one. How dumb is that?!?!

LOL, me too! I've been sitting here trying to think up a good excuse to get one.


----------



## rahans

I'm giddy with excitement! Just got 2. Thank you so much for posting this. I was planning to get a Nautilus for DD who is about to grow out of her Roundabout in DH's car and also get a Nautilus to bring home to Ireland for my Mum to use for her grandkids - this is soooo much better! We use a Marathon already in my car and I love it but I didn't want to spend the $$$ on another one. My order said est ship date of Dec15-29. I'm leaving for Ireland on the 27th so we'll see. Hope this is a real deal......


----------



## Changed

My ship date is tomorrow and deliver date says Nov 21-25. I sure hope this pans out.


----------



## luvmy2girls

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Changed* 
My ship date is tomorrow and deliver date says Nov 21-25. I sure hope this pans out.









Wonder why some ship soon ,and some don't ship till the end of Dec.? Which pattern did you get?


----------



## ErikaG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amj'smommy* 
Anyone know why they're so cheap? not that I'm complaining, lol.

My guess is that they're the slightly older seats that only rear face til 33 lbs, not the newer ones that rear face to 35 lbs.


----------



## alysmommy2004

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErikaG* 
My guess is that they're the slightly older seats that only rear face til 33 lbs, not the newer ones that rear face to 35 lbs.

As of February 2008 all Britax convertbiles RF to 35lbs, prior to that it was 33lbs.

Even if they are old I snatched one up because I almost bought a Scenera since I need another backup in a few months. I'm so glad I didn't!


----------



## Meems

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momslittleangel* 
I want one. I don't need one. How dumb is that?!?!

Same here. I am itching to buy one b/c it's SUCH a fabulous deal.


----------



## _betsy_

Got two. Fingers crossed they actually arrive!

DH has no idea why I'm so giddy.


----------



## rahans

Quote:


Originally Posted by *birthjunkie27* 
I noticed that on the photos of the 2 seats that are on sale, they don't picture the latch connectors and on all of the other seats, they do.

I'm not saying that they don't come with latch... I just find it odd that they don't picture the latch connectors.









Anyways, SWEET DEAL!!!!


I already placed an order but it does seem strange that the pics do not have the latch connectors and all the other regular priced marathons do. Maybe this is the catch?? Can you get Britax to send them to you if they don't ship with them?


----------



## dearmama22

if it's not what you want you can return it to all target stores- that's what it says.

I'm hoping this works too.. although I don't think it WOULDN'T work.. Target can't just put up a sale like this and then un-do it.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie

I literally tripped and twisted my ankle when I was RUNNING for my wallet.







I am so crazy low income and am using a borrowed Comfort Sport and Scenera with DS and my daycare boy. Both are such crappy seats. It is nearly impossible to gets the straps tight and not twisted and to have the seats tight all at the same time. Spending nearly $100 on new seats for both boys will put a serious crunch in my budget, but I would NEVER be able to afford it otherwise. I was just praying that I could come up with enough for ONE new seat for DS and my daycare boy was going to stay in the Scenera. I am absolutely over the moon at seeing this deal. Just praying it actually goes through and the seats are delivered safe and sound.


----------



## UberMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dearmama22* 
I'm hoping this works too.. although I don't think it WOULDN'T work.. Target can't just put up a sale like this and then un-do it.

They can and have. Not always but sometimes, yes. It's in the TOS when you purchase something on their site (you automatically agree to their TOS when you hit the "submit purchase" button). Their TOS, like many other retailers, states they can cancel orders for any reason at anytime. :/


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dearmama22* 
if it's not what you want you can return it to all target stores- that's what it says.

I'm hoping this works too.. although I don't think it WOULDN'T work.. Target can't just put up a sale like this and then un-do it.

I hope they don't, but I am pretty sure they can if they are going to literally lose thousands and thousands of dollars because of a typo. Heck, if they were going to put it on sale for $150, people would have still been scrambling to buy them. Less than $50 definitely seems like a typo.

I am so praying that it isn't though.....







:


----------



## RunnerMommy

Wow! Thanks ladies- I really hope this works out. Mine also said that it won't ship until late december/early january, so we'll see....


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie

I literally feel sick to my stomach that this may not be true. I so desperately need a new seat! There is no way I could afford a Marathon otherwise. When do you think they would notice the typo and send out an email saying the orders are cancelled if that were to happen? Would then even send out an email, or would it just not arrive?


----------



## UberMama

Dead!

Kim - From previous experience, the cancellation emails could start coming at anytime. You usually do get an email.


----------



## PerkyKP

Just got this when I tried to take a closer look:
*We're sorry!
An error occurred when we tried to process your request. Rest assured, we're working to resolve the problem as soon as possible. If you were trying to make a purchase, please check My Account to confirm that the order was placed. We apologize for the inconvenience.
*








Uh oh

And when I went to order --
*
This item is no longer available. We've moved it to the Saved Items section of your Cart.*


----------



## UberMama

http://www.target.com/gp/search/ref=...**&LNM=Primary

Go there, scroll down and click "add to cart"


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie

Dang, so sorry to the mamas who aren't able to get through. I am so glad I got my order in! I am definitely very scared. I am going to be stalking my email every few minutes until delivery in January at this rate.


----------



## Michelle Renee

I uhm bought ....
7.

3 of which are needed (us, nanny, grandma) . 4 for ebay to cover the three I needed.


----------



## Meems

oh man, i was just going to order one, even though I don't *really* need it!


----------



## Jenn072075

it wont let me on the web page... what a bummer....

: (

--Jenn


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie

Yowza. I just tried to send a link to a friend, and I can't even get back to the page. I am thinking nearly every MDC mama that is online right now is crashing the Target server.


----------



## CrunchyGranolaMom

I also don't need one, but couldn't resist. I've had "car seat envy" for so many years! I can't believe I will, hopefully, soon be able to put my toddler in an Marathon!!!!!

Extra tip: if you're a AAA member, you get an extra 10% off! Start at aaa.com/target, I believe.

btw, for those who said their order didn't go through, mine just did, including w. the 10% off and free shipping. Wow. I can't believe this!!!!!


----------



## Amylcd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pumpkin_Pie* 
Dang, so sorry to the mamas who aren't able to get through. I am so glad I got my order in! I am definitely very scared. I am going to be stalking my email every few minutes until delivery in January at this rate.

Me too... I'm so hoping mine goes though. We *need* this seat (we had a car accident last week, so DD's seat is now unsafe to use)


----------



## Jenn072075

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UberMama* 
http://www.target.com/gp/search/ref=...**&LNM=Primary

Go there, scroll down and click "add to cart"

Nope... can't do it... Well, I guess if anyone wants to take pity on a new mom with a colicky baby and a husband that's been out of work for 5 months and feels the need to re-sell one... feel free to contact me!

: )

jenn


----------



## UberMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jenn072075* 
Nope... can't do it... Well, I guess if anyone wants to take pity on a new mom with a colicky baby and a husband that's been out of work for 5 months and feels the need to re-sell one... feel free to contact me!

: )

jenn

Yeah, they just yanked them from that page as well.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie

Dang, if you do a search for Britax Marathon on the Target website now, the cheap seats are not even listed. I am betting they have sold out. Hopefully they didn't oversell.

I am so grateful that DS would not go to sleep tonight and I was toodling around on MDC way past my bedtime!


----------



## dearmama22

It says sold out now.


----------



## mommy2abigail

Are these still available??? I NEED a carseat for dd2 and I can't find them now on the target website.







We are so broke, I wasn't even considering a britax for her, but at $42 it's less than any other seat! Please, if someone can link the page to me I would LOVE you!


----------



## emcare

They're gone.









We really needed them. Both of our littles need new carseats. I'm so upset.


----------



## Amylcd

I'm trying to call target customer service, and it's saying they are experiencing heavy call volume at this time... wait time is "several minutes long". Anyone else calling?


----------



## UberMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amylcd* 
I'm trying to call target customer service, and it's saying they are experiencing heavy call volume at this time... wait time is "several minutes long". Anyone else calling?

No. Calling is a no no in the deal finding world.







I'm serious.

Though MANY others are calling according to other sites. Sigh.


----------



## filiadeluna

WOW! I bought it *just* in time. Like, right before 9:30pm. I was talking to my mom on the phone about it (she is going to pay me back for it b/c she wanted to buy us a car seat). I told her "I don't know how much longer this will be on sale," and then bought it! I also found a coupon code for 10% off: CWOFFERS .







:

Anyway, slightly disappointed that it's not good for newborns,







but now I can go with a Graco Snugride for the first few months since they only hold up to 25lbs. I couldn't buy a Britax _Companion_ for the price of a Snugride + Marathon.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amylcd* 
I'm trying to call target customer service, and it's saying they are experiencing heavy call volume at this time... wait time is "several minutes long". Anyone else calling?

If anyone does get through, please post and let us know if this is a legit deal. I so desperately need this seat!!!

I am almost half tempted to call and wait on hold to talk to a CS agent just to double/triple check that I can get my seat.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UberMama* 
No. Calling is a no no in the deal finding world.







I'm serious.

Though MANY others are calling according to other sites. Sigh.









Good point! I will definitely not call. Dang, I am sweating bullets over here.

Anyone else hit the "new posts" button and giggle at the sheer volume of new threads that are about this seat?


----------



## Two Spunky Monkeys

I found this deal over on another board, and figured I'd pop over here and see if people were talking about it here.

I did get an order placed about 10 minutes before the error message went up and about 15 minutes before the items were pulled. I also got the ship date of 12-15.

We'll see what happens. It would be a blessing if it were true.


----------



## UberMama

It's been said on another board by at least two people that they called and it was a price mistake.


----------



## layla983

Someone I know from another board called & spoke to a lady on customer service. She did say the prices were correct, though she wasn't 100% sure, her info said those 2 patterns were being cleared out for a newer model & said the sells would be honored. So not 100% I guess, but according to at least 1 phone call, we'll be getting seats.


----------



## ashleyhaugh

it will be awesome if they dont oversell. we're broke right now, but i called my sis at work and told her i needed her credit card number, lol. when she heard why, she had me buy 3- one for us to replace our scenera un dhs car, one for her for all the various kids she drives around, and one for a baby shower gift for a friend of hers.

i really hope i dont get a cancellation email, my ship date was mid december to mid january


----------



## filiadeluna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UberMama* 
It's been said on another board by at least two people that they called and it was a price mistake.

What board was it if you don't mind sharing? Or can you quote what they said at least?


----------



## Amylcd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *layla983* 
Someone I know from another board called & spoke to a lady on customer service. She did say the prices were correct, though she wasn't 100% sure, her info said those 2 patterns were being cleared out for a newer model & said the sells would be honored. So not 100% I guess, but according to at least 1 phone call, we'll be getting seats.

I called. The price was correct!!! (and even more importantly, my order went though and I *will* be getting it in mid december














The guy said that they have been getting calls all day because of this seat, and everyone wants to know if the price was correct - it IS.


----------



## tribalmax

I got one just in time too -- it was in the shopping cart in time I guess...

I really hope this is going to happen.

Some of you who got lots might consider the Holiday Helper thread!!

Can you imagine what a wonderful Xmas gift that would make for one of our needy moms?

I would LOVE to hear if anyone actually talked to Target on the phone. Wow. If this actually happens at this price I will be SOOOO excited!!


----------



## tribalmax

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amylcd* 
I called. The price was correct!!! (and even more importantly, my order went though and I *will* be getting it in mid december














The guy said that they have been getting calls all day because of this seat, and everyone wants to know if the price was correct - it IS.









:

I am SOOOO happy!!


----------



## filiadeluna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amylcd* 
I called. The price was correct!!! (and even more importantly, my order went though and I *will* be getting it in mid december














The guy said that they have been getting calls all day because of this seat, and everyone wants to know if the price was correct - it IS.

Wow. I sure hope so!

Side note: I feel sorry for their Customer Service Reps! I work at a call center, and I can't begin to tell you how CRAZY it gets when there is some sort of outage/issue that 5 million people call in about.







I mean, yeah, consumers have a right to know, but trust me, as much of a PITA as it is to wait to talk to a Rep, it's a PITA to have to explain something to the 100th person that day.


----------



## goodheartedmama

Thank goodness!


----------



## DreamsInDigital

I'm so sad I missed out on this. I really want the Cowmooflauge print for my little one. Oh well. Maybe with my tax refund.


----------



## UberMama

I know I'm going to upset more people but don't count your chickens yet.. not until the egg (err, car seat) has SHIPPED.

People have called Target and other retailers about similar deals in the past, been told by the employee that yes, it's a legit deal and then bam, they receive THE email "Sorry it was a price mistake" or "Sorry, we're out of stock" (LIE!), etc. etc.

I'm crossing my fingers for you all.


----------



## BeckC

Eh, I don't know. I ordered earlier but I'm not expecting anything.

It seems that Target is giving out different answers to different people. I wouldn't get too excited until the seat arrives at your door.


----------



## roomformore

I had it in my "cart" and there didn't seem to be any problem until I went to check out and it popped up as "sold out". Bummer.


----------



## goodheartedmama

They're most likely at least a year old--they probably really do need to get rid of them.


----------



## tribalmax

Well, if you didn't get one -- and the deal is valid -- there should be some good deals on Ebay in the weeks and months to come!

Sorry to all of you who didn't get one! If I had more than one I would share!


----------



## Norasmomma

Yeah when I ordered it said in stock and available, now it says out of stock. I did send an e-mail asking for a little more info.

We'll see...it honestly wouldn't be the end of my world, we have a seat that we like. Of course getting this would ROCK!!!

For me the way my week has been I can seriously see this happening, I've been having some good luck.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie

Ok, I just called. (I couldn't wait) The rep said it was a price typo, but she "thinks" that they are going to honor the price for the people that got through. She said that I got my seat from their "out of stock" stock, which comes from a different warehouse, so that is why some of us are getting a later ship date. She did assure me that there are actually seats that are reserved for my order, so if they do honor the price, then they are absolutely available and will come to me.

I guess it is now just a waiting game to see if they actually do start to ship. I don't think I am going to be able to sleep! Unbelievable!


----------



## filiadeluna

Quote from another forum:

Quote:

I just spoke to a rep who said if you got a confirmation e-mail stating what you paid, then it will be honored because it is already in the system.
As mentioned earlier, I work at a call center, and often will get calls about issues before the company is able to notify all representatives of what is going on/what to say. That is why there are so many conflicting answers. They may not have sent out a company e-mail to everyone yet informing reps of how to respond to these inquiries.


----------



## dogmom327

So anyone online tonight with a law background who can tell us if they have to honor the price? Or if we have any recourse if they don't (anything we can threaten, etc.) that might help?


----------



## UberMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dogmom327* 
So anyone online tonight with a law background who can tell us if they have to honor the price? Or if we have any recourse if they don't (anything we can threaten, etc.) that might help?

No law background but I've been around the deal finding forums for years. People that KNOW their stuff and their way in and around the law even, they cannot get most retailers to give up these good deals. Retailers are prepared for price mistakes and such otherwise quite a few of them would be out of business by now.


----------



## Amylcd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pumpkin_Pie* 
Ok, I just called. (I couldn't wait) The rep said it was a price typo, but she "thinks" that they are going to honor the price for the people that got through.


Are you kidding me?!? That man just told me he "guaranteed" it was the correct price and I would get my seat. Grrr.


----------



## UberMama

Everyone on every other site is getting a different answer. Another reason to not call - lol!


----------



## ared1

I am giddy also! I got 2 for a friend expecting twins. She will totally be excited by the deal!


----------



## Drummer's Wife

gawh! I wish wish wish they honor this, even though it was a mistake.

I ordered two because our marathon is expiring 10/09 and we are TTC #5.

I wonder what the actual sale price was that they intended to sell them as?


----------



## dearmama22

what does it mean that they expire?? I don't get it.. they are only good for a ceratin number of years- why?


----------



## Drummer's Wife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dearmama22* 
what does it mean that they expire?? I don't get it.. they are only good for a ceratin number of years- why?


yep, car seats all have an expiration date.

Britax happens to be 6 years after the date of manufacture, regardless of when you actually begin to use it.

They aren't safe to use after that point, or as safe anyway... I wouldn't take the chance.


----------



## aja-belly

cause the plastic and materials break down over time and because safety standards change over the years. all carseats have an expiration date - usually around 6 years from the date they were made.


----------



## dearmama22

interesting, never knew that! thanks!


----------



## alysmommy2004

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UberMama* 
Everyone on every other site is getting a different answer. Another reason to not call - lol!

















: You must be reading the same other site as I am. Everyone who is calling is being told something else. However, overall most people are told they're getting their seats.


----------



## Clarity

target's in stock calculation is not 100% in my experience. My best guess? Some of us will get our seats, and a few will not - they probably show a few more in the system than they'll actually have to ship. I only bought one but I was excited to have something really wonderful to donate at the holidays and make another mom really happy.


----------



## 3pink1blue

out of stock this morning. I tried to order last night but the website was jammed and couldn't take my cc.

great. i get to ride around with my kids in their flimsy cheap seats. and don't try to tell me that cheap seats are just as good, because all the CPSTs only use Britax. At least all the ones I know.


----------



## Two Spunky Monkeys

I kind of think it's funny that so many people are a little angry about NOT getting a seat.

First, this could very well be a pricing error and target does NOT have to honor the price at all. Every single one who ordered can NOT get a seat.

Second, like any other sale, those who get there first get the deals. Why be angry that you didn't get there.

There really is no reason to complain about your children's car seats. My youngest is riding around in a $45 Scenera - and it's getting a little too small. But I have no complaints about the seat - I bought it because it fit the budget AND it was fairly highly rated on the car seat board I questioned. Just because it was $45 doesn't mean it doesn't work.

Indeed, if this deal is real and people do get seats, we got a fantastic deal. I have 2 on order. Yes, it sucks that there are certainly people who ordered with resale in mind and there are certainly moms on a budget who are more derserving of the seat. But - if this even is a real deal - it was a first-come-first served sale - not a charity event.


----------



## jennifercp8

I have read on a couple of boards that some people have already received shipping notices. I have a late shipping date for the one I ordered, so I guess I can just only keep my fingers crossed. There are just so many conflicting answers that I have just resigned this to a game of Bingo.


----------



## tribalmax

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Two Spunky Monkeys* 
I kind of think it's funny that so many people are a little angry about NOT getting a seat.

First, this could very well be a pricing error and target does NOT have to honor the price at all. Every single one who ordered can NOT get a seat.

Second, like any other sale, those who get there first get the deals. Why be angry that you didn't get there.

There really is no reason to complain about your children's car seats. My youngest is riding around in a $45 Scenera - and it's getting a little too small. But I have no complaints about the seat - I bought it because it fit the budget AND it was fairly highly rated on the car seat board I questioned. Just because it was $45 doesn't mean it doesn't work.

Indeed, if this deal is real and people do get seats, we got a fantastic deal. I have 2 on order. Yes, it sucks that there are certainly people who ordered with resale in mind and there are certainly moms on a budget who are more derserving of the seat. But - if this even is a real deal - it was a first-come-first served sale - not a charity event.


I don't think anyone is angry exactly -- I think people are disappointed they didn't get in on the deal.

I know I would be...


----------



## amandaleigh37

Ugh I am so bummed







We really need a new seat.... figures I wouldn't see this deal until they were already sold out this morning. Ugh.


----------



## Two Spunky Monkeys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3pink1blue* 
out of stock this morning. I tried to order last night but the website was jammed and couldn't take my cc.

great. i get to ride around with my kids in their flimsy cheap seats. and don't try to tell me that cheap seats are just as good, because all the CPSTs only use Britax. At least all the ones I know.

That sounds pretty angry to me. I agree that most others sound disappointed.

Guess 'tis the season though - I won't shop on Black Friday because there is NO WAY I want to be involved in the pushing/shoving/fighting that goes on over items. I stay home and decorate - and am much happier for it.


----------



## goodheartedmama

It seems that those who ordered cowmooflauge will get their seat--getting shipping notices already. Should have ordered that one!


----------



## bobandjess99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3pink1blue* 
out of stock this morning. I tried to order last night but the website was jammed and couldn't take my cc.

great. i get to ride around with my kids in their flimsy cheap seats. and don't try to tell me that cheap seats are just as good, because all the CPSTs only use Britax. At least all the ones I know.

Actually, not true. I happen to be a CPST who has not ever owned a Britax..my daughter was riding around in the cheapest seats out there...her last seat was a $30 seat from big lots....and ds is in an $80 big lots seat....
and no, Britax is not at all necesarily safer, especially when not installed or used correctly, which happens the vast majority of the time. (for some reason, it seems to happen even MORE with the expensive seats...parents seem to think that because they bought the "best", most expensive seat, that that means they can just throw it in their car and not worry about how it is installed or if their kids harness is on tight, etc)

If you are truly worried, you can go here and see the results of the NHTSA compliance testing for carseats for 2006...as you will see, the Britax seats do NOT AT ALL get the best ratings, and in fact, 1 britax seat actually failed the testing....http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/testin...3/213_2006.PDF

If you compare the results for the britax marathon for a ffing 12 month old (line 32) with the results for the cosco alpha omega 3-in-1 for a 12 month old ffing (line 83) the cheap $80 alpha omega my son is in performs better than the marathon, in terms of numbers. The HIC and chest load numbers are WAY lower on the AOE, and the head excursion is also....infact, the cosco scenera, which is the cheapeast seat on the market(line 71) also gets WAY better numbers than the "golden child" britax marathon..again, by a LOT...MUCH better numbers for HIC, etc.

i'm not saying, oooh, the AOE or scenera is so much safer, run out and get that one...there are a huge number of things that go into whether or not a carseat is safe. First and foremost, is it the correct seat for your child's size and age, and does it fit in your vehicle? Is it properly installed and is the child properly restrained in the harness? These all matter...a LOT.

And..let's not forget..your vehicle is your first line of defense....a britax isn't going to help you in your '79 pinto when it crushes and explodes upon impact....you'd be way better off with a $50 walmart seat in a a newer civic with side airbags and excellent crash test results...

Anyway..i'm not dissing britax or pic king on the marathon.....just saying thet there ARE safe seats out there that don't cost and arm and a leg, and not all techs are britax snobs....in fact, if I was handed a blank check for a convertible of my choice right now...I'd personally get a true fit. *shrug*


----------



## 3pink1blue

I AM angry. I am REALLY FLIPPIN angry. But its about things mostly unrelated to this and this is just the icing on the cake, and I shouldn't take it out on you guys. Sorry.

ETA: Cross posted with Jess, and thank you for that.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie

So, has anyone from this board received a ship notice yet?


----------



## ollineeba

I highly doubt that they placed TWO pricing errors at the same time. I mean, what are the chances that they just happened to make a mistake while pricing the Marathon in Granite and ALSO a mistake while pricing the Cowmooflage Marathon?


----------



## Shelsi

Someone on one of my other baby boards called today asking about when hers would ship and the rep told her that it was a pricing mistake and all the orders are being canceled. I guess it's just a waiting game now! I'd bet my money though on them being canceled.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ollineeba* 
I highly doubt that they placed TWO pricing errors at the same time. I mean, what are the chances that they just happened to make a mistake while pricing the Marathon in Granite and ALSO a mistake while pricing the Cowmooflage Marathon?

Maybe a disgruntled employee in charge of putting the new lower sale price on the two seats?

I don't know, I am just going to be stalking this thread for updates that someone actually received their seat at the advertised price.

ETA: I just found this on their website:

Quote:

Mispriced Items
Despite our best efforts, a small number of the items on our Web site may be mispriced. Rest assured, however, that we verify prices as part of our shipping procedures.

* If an item's correct price is lower than our stated price, we charge the lower amount and ship you the item.
* If an item's correct price is higher than our stated price, we will, at our discretion, either contact you for instructions before shipping or cancel your order and notify you of such cancellation.
It looks like they absolutely can cancel all of the orders if they decide that this was a mispriced item.


----------



## Norasmomma

Well I just talked to Target and they said that I need to call back at 12 pm central time to find out what is going on with my seat. I also got the pricing error spiel, and that they had been sold out before it said they were. I placed my order before many other on here. I am a little upset by the fact, but I will make a stink about this BS, plain and simple it is their F-up and I want my seat.


----------



## Cinder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jennifercp8* 
I have read on a couple of boards that some people have already received shipping notices. I have a late shipping date for the one I ordered, so I guess I can just only keep my fingers crossed. There are just so many conflicting answers that I have just resigned this to a game of Bingo.









I think most likely all the people who got in early enough to get ship dates of tomorrow will get there seats, everyone who got ship dates of Dec. 15th, it's a waiting game to see how many they actually had in stock. Most online stores stocks are not realtime...so they probably ran out before the website actually caught up to that.


----------



## Shelsi

Pricing mistakes are common. It hits the internet and everyone goes nuts buying them. Then it's a waiting game to see when they sell out or when the store notices the mistake. Then it's another waiting game to see if they decide to honor the price or not. Sometimes you get lucky and get the item and sometimes you don't. Like a pp said, this is really common in the deal hunting/bargain world.


----------



## Norasmomma

Yeah I honestly am *not* that concerned, it's a gamble that you take when things are a good deal. I'm still calling back at noon.


----------



## onlygirls

We already have 2 Regents and 2 Marathons, so I didn't need a new car seat, but I was going to donate one. I didn't get through in time.

I have read about people buying more than they need from different boards all morning. I know it is first come first served, but this is not about getting the newest toy for your kid. It is about safety and I am sad that there are families who REALLY need a car seat but can't get one because someone bought 4 or 5. I call that greed.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onlygirls* 
We already have 2 Regents and 2 Marathons, so I didn't need a new car seat, but I was going to donate one. I didn't get through in time.

I have read about people buying more than they need from different boards all morning. I know it is first come first served, but this is not about getting the newest toy for your kid. It is about safety and I am sad that there are families who REALLY need a car seat but can't get one because someone bought 4 or 5. I call that greed.









I think that they should honor the first request for a seat of each style at the advertised price and cancel the ones beyond that to help to cut off the folks that were just looking to take advantage and make money. Not that this would happen, and it would actually complicate things for Target, but it would help a lot more mamas who just want to keep their kids safe.


----------



## matey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onlygirls* 
We already have 2 Regents and 2 Marathons, so I didn't need a new car seat, but I was going to donate one. I didn't get through in time.

I have read about people buying more than they need from different boards all morning. I know it is first come first served, but this is not about getting the newest toy for your kid. It is about safety and I am sad that there are families who REALLY need a car seat but can't get one because someone bought 4 or 5. I call that greed.









Yeah, i agree. I now one woman who bought 3. She has one child. She will probably re-sell, if she gets them. I know it would be a great money making opportunity, but what about the people who need them. I "got one" just before things closed down, so if some people are getting dropped, I know I will be one. It was exciting getting it, but I fear I will not actually get anything.


----------



## Changed

I ordered my cowmoo at 4 on the dot mountain time... I'm wondering how long they'd been selling before I ordered. My ship date is tomorrow so I'm hoping.


----------



## AngelBee

Just to clarify, not all mamas who got more then one are greedy.

My sister bought me three. Right now 2 of my children are riding in expired seats (8/08) and we have #5 coming in April.

We will be switching baby to Mylee's car seat and she will get the third one come April.

No reselling planned here.

I am grateful my sister did that for us.







:


----------



## AngelBee

Quote:

Shipping Method:
Standard Shipping (3-5 business days)

Shipping estimate for these items: December 15, 2008
Estimated Delivery: December 18, 2008 - January 6, 2009
I may not get mine even if it does go through.

Maybe I should have got the cow ones. I told my sister to get the least expensive ones.


----------



## PrettyBird

I got a cow print one and Target sent a shipping notice this morning!







:

AngelBee that is awesome of your sister!


----------



## ErikaG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pumpkin_Pie* 
So, has anyone from this board received a ship notice yet?

I got a ship notice for two Cowmooflage seats this morning. It was timestamped 5:56 AM-no tracking information available yet, but I've had that happen quite often with UPS shipping.


----------



## matey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngelBee* 
Just to clarify, not all mamas who got more then one are greedy.

My sister bought me three. Right now 2 of my children are riding in expired seats (8/08) and we have #5 coming in April.

We will be switching baby to Mylee's car seat and she will get the third one come April.

No reselling planned here.

I am grateful my sister did that for us.







:

No, def. in your case it was needed. Congrats on #5!!


----------



## Changed

what time did you order?


----------



## filiadeluna

*AngelBee*- I don't think anyone thinks of it as greedy to get as many seats as you need for your children. Buying 10 so you can sell 9 of them on eBay is a different story. There are people both at MDC and other forums who outright admitted to buying more as an "investment".









I bought *one*, because I am having my first child in March. It was wonderful to think that I could get such a great deal on an expensive, well-made car seat like that. We don't have a ton of money, and things will be tighter when she is born b/c I am going to go part-time at work so we can avoid the need for a childcare provider.

If I don't get mine, I will be very disappointed, but it won't be the end of the world. We'll figure out some way to save up for it. I'm not keeping my hopes up, because the ship date for mine is Dec. 18th - Jan 6th.


----------



## Shelsi

If you need a car seat and only have $45 to spend there are other options too. IMO there is nothing wrong with people buying several and selling some for a profit. There are pros and cons of living in a capitalist country, this is one of the pros for those who will make a profit.


----------



## AngelBee

Talking to Target right now......


----------



## AngelBee

So far he said not all orders will be honored. Some are. Others will be offered purchase at regular price.









He is talking to a super right now. I am on hold.


----------



## mama*pisces

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onlygirls* 
I have read about people buying more than they need from different boards all morning. I know it is first come first served, but this is not about getting the newest toy for your kid. It is about safety and I am sad that there are families who REALLY need a car seat but can't get one because someone bought 4 or 5. I call that greed.









ITA....I've been so bummed about this, my friend told me about it at the last minute but we couldn't order it, we were planning on telling my inlaws about it so that they could buy it as a Christmas present, and when I went to check the site again they were gone.







It really stinks that people go crazy buying several of these when they don't even need them.

if this does go through and some of you mamas have extra ones to sell or donate, I am so very interested, please pm me.


----------



## AngelBee

I wish I would have gotten the cow ones.


----------



## Changed

hmm...mine says shipping soon. wth does that mean?

Quote:

Shipping estimate for these items: November 18, 2008
Estimated Delivery: November 21, 2008 - November 25, 2008

Quote:

Shipment #1: Shipping Soon We are preparing these items for shipment and this portion of your order cannot be canceled or changed. Need information on returning an item?
Delivery estimate: Nov 21, 2008 - Nov 25, 2008 (More about estimates)


----------



## PrettyBird

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Changed* 
what time did you order?

I ordered just after 6pm EST.


----------



## AngelBee

Alright.....he siad at some point everyone who hasn't had their seats send will be getting an email (he is unsure when)

They are trying to sort this all out as they had many people buying TONS of them.

I suggested he make a cap as to how many they will honor for each person









Anywho....regular price will be 199.00

Which means....none for us









Still waiting and seeing I guess.


----------



## matey

Yeah, at 199.00 there would be none for us either. I knew it was too good to be true.


----------



## onlygirls

AngelBee, I really hope you get yours!







:

I think that anyone who bought X car seats for X children is not greedy. It is the people who are buying them for profit. Just my opinion of course.

When the Regent's were back ordered, I had the opportunity to buy 2, but I didn't because I knew that meant someone would have to go without.

I bought 20 Tickle Me Elmo's a couple years ago and re-sold them on eBay. But that was the latest and greatest toy. Not a safety item. (And it was such a PITA I will never do it again!)


----------



## AngelBee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PrettyBird* 
I ordered just after 6pm EST.

Me too but mine is not looking good.


----------



## Changed

Another question- if you go to try to track your item at target.com what does it say?


----------



## AngelBee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Changed* 
Another question- if you go to try to track your item at target.com what does it say?

That mine will not ship til Dec 18.


----------



## PrettyBird

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Changed* 
Another question- if you go to try to track your item at target.com what does it say?

At first it gave an error when I clicked "Track your package" but now it is giving me a UPS tracking number and it says it is In Transit with a shipment date of Nov 17 and a delivery date of Nov 25.


----------



## Haydee

I'm on hold for a supervisor at Target too. I bought one carseat for the babe currently in my belly. The guy I spoke to before said, "We don't know what's going on, wait for the e mail." I asked to speak to the people in the department sending the e mails, he said he doesn't have their number. Honestly, I think they'd lose much less money by sending us the seats than by risking angering the masses of moms and having us all shop somewhere else for the holidays.


----------



## dogmom327

I wish I would have bought a cow print instead.


----------



## Lemon Juice

We ordered 2 cow prints, one for dd and one for dd in my belly due mid december. I just talked to a rep and just got off the phone. So far my order is not cancelled, we put ours in after 6pm EST. too.

He did say it wasn't shipping until Dec.15-29th tho. Not sure if it's a location thing tho b/c we're on the East Coast and they are midwest, right? I dunno. Anywho he said that they are sorting it out and those who will get a seat will eventually get an email saying it's on the way. Those that won't will get a cancelled order email sometime this week, according to him. I asked if we would have to wait to get a cancelled order from now until ship date and he said no, it would likely come this week. If our order is cancelled I at least hope it comes this week so I can plan on getting another car seat for my girls...especially before this one is born!

Good luck to those waiting. It's just the waiting game from here on out.


----------



## Norasmomma

If anyone does get these I would be VERY surprised, even with those who are getting confirmations with shipping. I just spoke to a Target rep and they said e-mails are being sent asap to all who ordered these seats, including cow print.

Oh well, I guess I'll just get something else.

STUPID F***ing Target.


----------



## Changed

Target said the NO ONE will be getting the seats for the prices from yesterday including people who have USPS tracking already because though the slips were printed they have not left the warehouse and will not be sent. That totally sucks.


----------



## Norasmomma

If something is too good to be true, it probably is.


----------



## PrettyBird

Oh well, too good to be true then. I haven't gotten anything that says my order was cancelled but I won't be surprised now if I do.


----------



## AngelBee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Changed* 
Target said the NO ONE will be getting the seats for the prices from yesterday including people who have USPS tracking already because though the slips were printed they have not left the warehouse and will not be sent. That totally sucks.









Honestly.....that is crap.

Target is usually were we shop for household stuff but I will seriously consider not going there. It was their mistake not ours.

It is one thing not to honor all of the orders but if they have started processing orders and charging cards, they should hold true to the order price.


----------



## Changed

Eh, since their return policy change a while back I stopped shopping there anyway. Target sucks.


----------



## AngelBee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Changed* 
Eh, since their return policy change a while back I stopped shopping there anyway. Target sucks.

I was thinking they were better then Walmart.

Maybe not


----------



## Changed

Not in that respect. I shop at the Base Exchange and commissary.


----------



## AngelBee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Changed* 
Not in that respect. I shop at the Base Exchange and commissary.

I don't have those options.
















Maybe I should just stop shopping at all!







I could start using cloth TP regularly.


----------



## filiadeluna

I just printed out my order confirmation. I probably won't get the seat anyway, but at least I can complain and have proof of my order.


----------



## Michelle Renee

I hate jumping on this bandwagon where people are angry - but uhm Im pumping on my lunch and have nothing better to do while my soup cools 

I bought 4 extra. My BFF is going to take one of them for her car and I may sell the others. The money that I may make is essential for my family. Any chance I get - I try and make a few extra dollars because we need it.

I dont think it is a greed thing for all of us - its a first come first serve and you do whatchoo gotta do for your family.


----------



## kijip

The adage goes if it sounds too good to be true...

I ordered 1 for the baby on the way but figured I likely would not get it. It had to be a fluke. Maybe some people will get them.

Given how many thousands upon thousands of seats must have been ordered last night, I just figure they can't possibly have that many in stock, even if it was a special price. I know some in store clearances of Britax at Target went that low. To those that say they should honor the price because it was their mistake- well on this scale if that was the case, any pissed off employee could screw them over anytime or on a smaller scale any in store shopper could swap price tags. Mistakes happen, accidents happen. And so does employee theft or pranks.

That said, they should be bale to have already sent the cancellation emails to people just to clear things up and ALSO should have communicated the message to their employees clearly enough that everyone that called got the same information.


----------



## AngelBee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kijip* 

That said, they should be bale to have already sent the cancellation emails to people just to clear things up and ALSO should have communicated the message to their employees clearly enough that everyone that called got the same information.

THIS is what is irritating me.


----------



## Lemon Juice

:

Exactly. I won't be bitter or angry if it doesn't work out but I would appreciate a quick response from them if it is a cancelled order. I have to find a car seat for my baby due in December and can not afford to wait to find out when they feel like it. I think a large corporation like this should have better communication with their employees...it's not hard to send out mass emails to them, etc. Ya know?

I just hope to hear soon so I can move on and look elsewhere if it's not going to happen. I do hope tho that those that got emails today at least get them. It's not cool at all to send out emails and info and then cancell.


----------



## Norasmomma

Well I got an email asking how my customer service was here is my reply.

To whom it may concern:

Your customer service rep Kim was very cordial and pleasant.

However, your mistake on the price regarding my Marathon carseat and the subsequent possible cancellation of my order have resulted in my boycotting your store until you can satisfy orders. THIS IS A TERRIBLE MISTAKE ON TARGET'S PART AND IS COMPROMISING THE POSSIBLE SAFETY OF MANY OF AMERICA'S CHILDREN. Shame on you. Your company is doing itself a great disservice by not honoring the posted prices, your customers deserve better, unfortunately it looks as though your company would rather make many mothers and fathers across this country mad and make a smaller profits, than keep customers.

This is a big mistake on your part, there are many more mothers and fathers who have and will hear about your terrible policies.

If you want to keep customers, I'd suggest you honor your price and your mistake.

Lets make our voices heard ladies.


----------



## AngelBee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norasmomma* 
Well I got an email asking how my customer service was here is my reply.

To whom it may concern:

Your customer service rep Kim was very cordial and pleasant.

However, your mistake on the price regarding my Marathon carseat and the subsequent possible cancellation of my order have resulted in my boycotting your store until you can satisfy orders. THIS IS A TERRIBLE MISTAKE ON TARGET'S PART AND IS COMPROMISING THE POSSIBLE SAFETY OF MANY OF AMERICA'S CHILDREN. Shame on you. Your company is doing itself a great disservice by not honoring the posted prices, your customers deserve better, unfortunately it looks as though your company would rather make many mothers and fathers across this country mad and make a smaller profits, than keep customers.

This is a big mistake on your part, there are many more mothers and fathers who have and will hear about your terrible policies.

If you want to keep customers, I'd suggest you honor your price and your mistake.

Lets make our voices heard ladies.

Good idea!


----------



## Two Spunky Monkeys

While I agree that Target (and other retailers) should be more careful as to these type of mistakes, Target is certainly NOT endangering any of America's children by canceling these orders!!!!!!!

If this "pricing error" wouldn't have occurred yesterday, everyone would be in the same exact situation as they are today - or the day before. You would have many options for car seats to buy your children - ranging from $30-300. You should be researching what seat will work best for your family - by how well it performs AND it's price range.

I wanted a Britax when my then 3-year-old son was too tall for his other FF seat - we couldn't afford it. I did my homework and found a reasonable alternative (an Apex - we've been very happy with it).

This issue here is customer service - the error in the first place and how Target's CS reps have been unable to give a clear answer about this issue.

Target is not putting anyone's child in danger!


----------



## kijip

Say 100,000 seats were ordered last night (it was on *every* bargain board and many people were ordering 10 or more seats).

Say the difference in price is $200

Do people seriously think they should eat $20,000,000 for a mistake or an employee prank?


----------



## swimswamswum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Haydee* 
I'm on hold for a supervisor at Target too. I bought one carseat for the babe currently in my belly. The guy I spoke to before said, "We don't know what's going on, wait for the e mail." I asked to speak to the people in the department sending the e mails, he said he doesn't have their number. Honestly, I think they'd lose much less money by sending us the seats than by risking angering the masses of moms and having us all shop somewhere else for the holidays.

Excellent point. I try to stay away from there anyway, but you're right.


----------



## Norasmomma

It is a good idea, but their stupid site won't recognize my order number on my reply. I am trying to send my reply and I keep getting an error with my order #. Ugh.

I'd start bombarding them with e-mails.

I'd also start posting anywhere and everywhere about their mess up, it isn't my fault they screwed up.


----------



## AngelBee

My letter will focus on customer service and lack of clear communication on the issue.


----------



## dogmom327

I'm not going to call because I figure it will just make me even more angry and frankly, my pregnant nauseous self doesn't need that right now. Plus it doesn't sound like the answers are useful anyway. However, once I get a cancellation notice, I will be firing off a similar e-mail.

The thing that gets me is that it isn't like the deal was up there for 10 minutes--it was hours. Target is a big company and I'm quite certain they have alarms in their system letting them know when something is suddenly a big seller (and therefore maybe there's a price issue). Frankly, it doesn't seem like they acted in good faith. If they'd pulled it/changed the price after a few minutes, I'd be more apt to forgive them.


----------



## Norasmomma

I'm entitled to posting my opinion to them.

I know it probably won't do anything, but at least I can say that I'm po'd.

They can at least know that.


----------



## AngelBee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dogmom327* 
I'm not going to call because I figure it will just make me even more angry and frankly, my pregnant nauseous self doesn't need that right now. Plus it doesn't sound like the answers are useful anyway. However, once I get a cancellation notice, I will be firing off a similar e-mail.

The thing that gets me is that it isn't like the deal was up there for 10 minutes--it was hours. Target is a big company and I'm quite certain they have alarms in their system letting them know when something is suddenly a big seller (and therefore maybe there's a price issue). Frankly, it doesn't seem like they acted in good faith. If they'd pulled it/changed the price after a few minutes, I'd be more apt to forgive them.


----------



## an_aurora

I don't know why everyone is angry. It was obviously a pricing error. Why would you boycott them for having a pricing error? You seriously want them to eat $100 a seat in this economy? Over a simple mistake?


----------



## Two Spunky Monkeys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norasmomma* 
I'm entitled to posting my opinion to them.

I know it probably won't do anything, but at least I can say that I'm po'd.

They can at least know that.

I agree that you have every right to tell them you are not satisfied - I have 2 on order as well. And they are very clearly making some big errors in this situation.

when we get angry and bring up points that aren't valid, it becomes very easy for the retailer to dismiss our entire argument as invalid. You have some valid points - but target endangering your child and other children because of a pricing error is not a valid point at all.

It's not like target is slicing latch belts and selling these at a discount. *THAT* would be endangering children.


----------



## Michelle Renee

Maybe I am naive

But - let sleeping dogs lay.

If people would not have called - I wonder if it could have just went through.

who knows


----------



## PrettyBird

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kijip* 
Say 100,000 seats were ordered last night (it was on *every* bargain board and many people were ordering 10 or more seats).

Say the difference in price is $200

Do people seriously think they should eat $20,000,000 for a mistake or an employee prank?

No, but they should not be charging credit cards if that is the case. I used a debit card and it puts funds on hold when they do that. We always have extra money in our acct so it isn't a big deal for us but it could really screw someone over if they needed that money to buy a seat they were actually going to get.


----------



## DevaMajka

I can see this is getting to be a heated topic!
Please keep the MDC UA in mind when posting to this thread (and all threads). That way the thread can stay here.









Quote:

Do not post in a disrespectful, defamatory, adversarial, baiting, harassing, offensive, insultingly sarcastic or otherwise improper manner, toward a member or other individual, including casting of suspicion upon a person, invasion of privacy, humiliation, demeaning criticism, name-calling, personal attack, or in any way which violates the law.
That includes name-calling of businesses









Also,

Quote:

Do not start a thread to discuss member behavior or statements of members made in other threads or to criticize another discussion on the boards. *Do not post to a thread to take direct issue with a member.* If you feel a member has posted or behaved inappropriately in a discussion, communicate directly with the member, moderator or administrator privately and refrain from potentially defaming discussion in a thread.


----------



## Norasmomma

I get what you are saying, but there are mamas on here who don't have safe carseats for their kiddos, and I also said possible safety...

I have a nice carseat, there are many who don't. A mistake of this magnitude is pretty screwed up on Target's part. Like a PP said, if it was a few minutes great, but this was hours.

I'm really not that angry, I just thought they should get the jist that what they are doing is pretty screwed up.


----------



## matey

The only thing that bothers me is the inconsistency. My friend called and was told she would get hers, while I was told ALL orders would be cancelled (This was within a short span of time, both having ordered the same kind and being given the same shipping estimate). They should at least be saying the same thing. I sent a complaint. I understand the pricing error, I just let them know that the inconsistency over what is going on is annoying.


----------



## an_aurora

If someone doesn't have a safe carseat for their child, they can get other seats. These are not the only option.


----------



## AngelBee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PrettyBird* 
No, but they should not be charging credit cards if that is the case. I used a debit card and it puts funds on hold when they do that. We always have extra money in our acct so it isn't a big deal for us but it could really screw someone over if they needed that money to buy a seat they were actually going to get.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie

I am one of the mamas who had a seat that is not the safest, but I don't feel that Target put my child in danger. I am waiting for the carseat fairy to visit me, courtesy of Target. If I get a seat, my son will certainly be safer, but if I don't, we will figure something else out. It is exciting to think that we may get one of these, but if we don't, although I will be disappointed, I won't be angry.


----------



## Drummer's Wife

my bank account was not charged and I got an estimated shipment of Dec-Jan something so I'm fairly certain I won't be getting the seats.

I'm bummed, a bit... but it really was too good to be true.

I don't see why people are upset at Target though, I actually kinda feel bad for them. yes, it was their mistake, but now they are in a bad spot as a result. Of course it would be nice if there was some mass email or announcement for all ther CS reps so that everyone was on the same page but it honestly sounds like they haven't come to an final agreement as to how they are going to handle this. It sounds like a mess to me.


----------



## Haydee

I'm frustrated because I spent 2+ hrs on the phone with them, and 45 min of that was a long distance call. The rep told me I had to call this number, there was no other toll free option. After 45 min (mostly on hold) I got a manager who told me there was a 1-800 number, and that he would try to get the cost of my call reimbursed to me. Yeah it's like $5-10, but still! I need that money!

Was it too good to be true? Sure, but they're a big store, they should have noticed and taken it down within minutes, not hours. They should have something to say to all of us by now. It took 2 hours on the phone to be told my order would be on hold for 24-48 hours, not a week or two. That was all I wanted - to know how long I needed to keep that $50 in the account in case they tried to charge it.

Honestly, whether it's "wrong" of me or not, I probably won't shop at Target this holiday season. I don't want to be reminded of the long frustration of my phone call.. and I can't be the only one feeling this way.


----------



## MadameXCupcake

Even though I am one of them I think its really sad a lot of little ones do not have the safest seats possible because of money. Car seats should be more affordable or there should be some sort of help. Like the auto insurance companies could give you money for one or something. 200$ a month in auto insurance and we dont get a thing out of it[I know if there is an anccident then maybe, but still]. Babies deserve to be as safe as possible and its obvious this deal was wonderful for a lot of families, ours too.


----------



## dogmom327

This is interesting...both seats from last night are now listed as out of stock. If they are planning on just saying it's a price mistake and canceling orders, wouldn't they want to have them up there for other people to buy for $199?

Not sure it means anything but I thought it was a least noteworthy


----------



## an_aurora

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadameXCupcake* 
Car seats should be more affordable or there should be some sort of help.

They are and there is!! You do not need a $300 car seat to keep your kid safe!!


----------



## MadameXCupcake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
They are and there is!! You do not need a $300 car seat to keep your kid safe!!

But most of the more expensive car seats are safer. Aren't they? Or have I been reading the wrong reviews? Babies deserve to be as safe as possible.


----------



## midnightmommy

Gosh I just had a thought. Imagine if the error had been all across the board! If all the seats had been marked down. Talk about a huge mess and possible lose for Target. You know that would trickle down.

I haven't called or anything. I'm a wait and see kind of girl myself. I figure if I'm not calling it's ten seconds more that someone has to get this straightened out or get the right answer for someone that knows for sure. I guess that comes from having a hubby in tech support though. He used to complain that when there was a huge issue and everyone called as once it took three times as long to get any really answers or fix the problem. Then again I don't need a new car seat until June. I'm not in a rush and they haven't taken the money out of our account.


----------



## an_aurora

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadameXCupcake* 
But most of the more expensive car seats are safer. Aren't they? Or have I been reading the wrong reviews? Babies deserve to be as safe as possible.

No, they are NOT safer. They all pass the exact same test.


----------



## _betsy_

I think some may get their seats and some won't.

DH says he hasn't gotten a denial email yet, and usually that would have happened by now. He does these types of deals often, through many different stores.

On another forum I frequent, people who called were told ther transactions did go through and they would be getting the seat at the advertised price.

Who knows, though? I won't really believe it until our seats are delivered to the door.


----------



## kijip

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadameXCupcake* 
But most of the more expensive car seats are safer. Aren't they? Or have I been reading the wrong reviews? Babies deserve to be as safe as possible.

An expensive seat does not equal safe because most of safety lies with how the parents use the seat. So there are kids unsafe in the nicest seats and kids very safe in a cheapest seats. And there are places that give away free or discounted seats to families with no means to buy a seat. Further, even the most expensive car seats are not all that expensive relative to all the other stuff many people choose to buy for their kids or to the cars that people drive their kids around in. I don't think everyone can afford $200, but you don't need to be mega-rich to afford $200 either.


----------



## MollyandCleo

I don't want to get flamed here, but as a retailer, I have to add my perspective. I'm no great lover of Target, but I think the hostility here is mis-directed. I truly understand the great disappointment of many folks here. It's hard to see a screamingly good deal fizzle. But, do you really expect Target to honor a pricing error and send you a car seat for $100+ below cost, _as well as_ foot the bill for mailing a heavy/bulky/expensive-to-ship item to you?

Think about it this way: assuming just 2000 of these seats sold, and the loss to Target (including shipping, taxes, cost of product, etc) is about $120. That $240,000 loss is the equivalent of 14 full-time jobs lost for a year. (14 people x $8/hr x 40 hours x 52 weeks). And it's not like they have the cash to absorb a quarter million loss right now.

Knowing what the wholesale cost on Britax is, if you can get the seat for $199 with free shipping, you're getting a great deal -- probably quite close to what it cost Target to bring it in, warehouse it and then ship it out to you. Target won't be making much money off you, they just won't be losing $120+ to give you a car seat. That seems extremely fair and reasonable to me.

It's unfortunate that this snafu took place over the weekend. Certainly the web gurus and the management types who are able to make the decisions of how to proceed were enjoying their weekend, while the poor 24-7 customer service reps took the brunt of the public's questions about this deal.

And, as many of the previous posters said, there are many great car seats out there in the $50-$75 range, so please don't feel like you have to compromise your child's safety just because this deal fell through.


----------



## Drummer's Wife

I agree with the above. AND really, $199 for a Marathon incluiding shipping is a great deal IMO.

Yes, there are cheaper and just as safe seats available. Britax is so loved as it's considered a luxury car seat so to speak and is comfy and easy peasy to install (IME, anyway). If it's something you really really want, then you save up or ask for it as a gift and find a way, assuming your budget doesn't allow to spend that much all at once.

People comlain about the cost of higher quality car seats but they are not necessary by any means and when you divide the price over the amount of months you would use it, it's really not that much to invest in the safety of your child. again, there is nothing wrong with a $40 scenara or similar as long as you have it installed properly and use it correctly each and every time.

and regarding Target, I imagine they sold thousands of Marathon's last night and there's no way they could ship that many out and take that big of a loss. Even if it helped all these mama's get cheap Britax seats it would negatively impact our economy (as a pp explained). Even honoring the ones that ordered one of the truly instock seats woudl be a big loss, I can't imagine any business being okay with that.


----------



## luvmy2girls

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MollyandCleo* 
But, do you really expect Target to honor a pricing error and send you a car seat for $100+ below cost, _as well as_ foot the bill for mailing a heavy/bulky/expensive-to-ship item to you?

Think about it this way: assuming just 2000 of these seats sold, and the loss to Target (including shipping, taxes, cost of product, etc) is about $120. That $240,000 loss is the equivalent of 14 full-time jobs lost for a year. (14 people x $8/hr x 40 hours x 52 weeks). And it's not like they have the cash to absorb a quarter million loss right now.

Knowing what the wholesale cost on Britax is, if you can get the seat for $199 with free shipping, you're getting a great deal -- probably quite close to what it cost Target to bring it in, warehouse it and then ship it out to you. Target won't be making much money off you, they just won't be losing $120+ to give you a car seat. That seems extremely fair and reasonable to me.

*It's unfortunate that this snafu took place over the weekend. Certainly the web gurus and the management types who are able to make the decisions of how to proceed were enjoying their weekend, while the poor 24-7 customer service reps took the brunt of the public's questions about this deal.*
And, as many of the previous posters said, there are many great car seats out there in the $50-$75 range, so please don't feel like you have to compromise your child's safety just because this deal fell through.

Well-said. I was just coming to post something similar to the part in bold, as it seems lots of mamas are complaining about the timeliness of being informed of the mistake. I was thinking, the Web Dept. probably posted the sale/mistake shortly before leaving for the day or weekend. I also think it takes a while to contact every employee with current information in an organization as large as Target. A mass email to employees is unrealistic, since most of the retail employees are out on the floor ,not behind a desk checking email. At the same time, if they had to have Corporate employees call EACH Target store to update them, that's gonna take awhile on a Sunday night!!

I'm not mad at Target. I'd love to get my seat for 60 bucks, but if they offer it to me for $199 w/free ship I'll still take it.


----------



## alysmommy2004

I totally agree with what you guys are saying (and I'm not at all bitter about this, just a tiny bit hopeful of getting a seat), but some managers do work weekends. I have worked at several call centers and if that kind of thing had happened at ANY of them it would have been resolved in a few hours. They supervisors and managers on duty would call their next in line and escalate on up. I also know that most places have IT/Tech support on call on the weekends so that these things can be fixed ASAP. Trust me, I was not happy when my tech consultant DH missed out 2/3 of DS's birthday party yesterday while he was on call.


----------



## jennifercp8

Well said, *MollyandCleo*.









I am wondering if the execs at Target didn't realize the can of worms they were opening. They probably thought they would sell a few seats to make some room in the warehouse - and now it is the poor 24/7 CS reps that have to take the fallout. That is why I haven't called, and honestly I think people should stop calling. This has obviously all happened faster than they expected (hence the difference in answers from their own mouths), and we need to give them a chance to make this right.


----------



## paintedbison

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jennifercp8* 
Well said, *MollyandCleo*.









I am wondering if the execs at Target didn't realize the can of worms they were opening. They probably thought they would sell a few seats to make some room in the warehouse - and now it is the poor 24/7 CS reps that have to take the fallout. That is why I haven't called, and honestly I think people should stop calling. This has obviously all happened faster than they expected (hence the difference in answers from their own mouths), and we need to give them a chance to make this right.

I wouldn't be surprised if this is exactly what happened. Anyone heard anything about the snowblowers? I heard they had a several hundred dollar snowblower marked down to $15. I wouldn't be surprised if they sold those at that price since they probably didn't get the number of people buying that the BMs did...


----------



## dogmom327

FWIW, if anyone is willing to pay $199 and get free shipping but doesn't want to deal with Target, Amazon.com has the same deal.


----------



## MoonWillow

I feel bad for everyone involved.


----------



## lolar2

I thought retailers were required to honor posted prices, no?


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie

I just re-checked my shipping status on the Target website, and one of my seats is no longer on my order. I ordered a Cowmooflage and a Granite for myself and for a friend, and the Granite is gone.







I wonder if that means that the Cowmooflage will actually go through?


----------



## Norasmomma

Mine is officially canceled.


----------



## carriemama

I ordered 3, 2 to be shipped to me at home for our 2 cars, and one to be shipped to my parents for their car. I just checked the status and the 2 that were to be sent to me have been canceled, but the one being sent to my parents is still in the system (they were assigned different order numbers). Weird. I am sure the one to my parents will be canceled shortly. Oh well







, was fun while it lasted!


----------



## Changed

Mine still says shipping soon. I ordered the cow print and filled out a CS survey they emailed after I called.


----------



## Picturesque

I just checked mine and my order of 2 granite seats has now been canceled.


----------



## paintedbison

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norasmomma* 
Mine is officially canceled.

How did you know it was canceled? Mine still shows in the order status...


----------



## goodheartedmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norasmomma* 
I get what you are saying, but there are mamas on here who don't have safe carseats for their kiddos, and I also said possible safety...

I have a nice carseat, there are many who don't. A mistake of this magnitude is pretty screwed up on Target's part. Like a PP said, if it was a few minutes great, but this was hours.

I'm really not that angry, I just thought they should get the jist that what they are doing is pretty screwed up.

You can get a cosco scenera for the same price. It may not be as plush or convenient as a britax, but it has good safety ratings. It would be awesome to get this seat, but certainly no one is entitled to it. It really sucks that we all thought we got great deals, but my issue is with the lack of communication.


----------



## Lemon Juice

to those who didn't get one and really hoped they would. So far I am still there w/ my 2 cow prints..but we'll see. Not keeping my hopes up at this point.

For those who got theirs cancelled...what time did you put your orders in? what part of the country is it shipping to? I wonder if that matters


----------



## Drummer's Wife

my Target account now says I have no recent orders, so I assume it was cancelled.

Oh well, still waiting for an email to notify me.


----------



## Blucactus

My order's been officially cancelled too. I had to access my order through the confirmation email and once I got on there it said it was cancelled. This happened within the past couple of hours. Bummer.









ETA: I ordered the granite last night at maybe 830 pm EST?


----------



## dogmom327

I had placed three separate orders (ended up ordering for friends). The first order for one seat is still there as is my third order for several seats (we have a number of friends and family members who are expecting babies). The middle order is gone.

It'd be nice if they sent out an e-mail or something. If it wasn't for the fact that I had a heads up with forums such as this one, I'd be PO'ed that my order had disappeared.

ETA: All three of my orders have now disappeared.


----------



## Norasmomma

I checked "where's my stuff" and it says, this order has been canceled.

I still did send my e-mail. I have not received an e-mail from Target.

I honestly really don't care, but I do think it is a bunch of BS.

I get they don't want to lose money, but geez...that's is way lame, especially since it was up for hours. What bothers me is that *some* are being sent and *some* aren't.

Oh and my order was 4:57 PT.

Whatever.


----------



## feminist~mama

My granite was cancelled too. Bummer.


----------



## ashleyhaugh

mine isnt officially cancelled, but theire not showing in my target order history anymore. i had 2 orders, one for 2 granite and another for 1. we'll see though. it would be nice, but im not holding my breath


----------



## northwoods1995

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife* 
my Target account now says I have no recent orders, so I assume it was cancelled.

Oh well, still waiting for an email to notify me.


Me too.







:


----------



## nigellas

Quote:

my Target account now says I have no recent orders, so I assume it was cancelled.
Yup, me too. Boooo.


----------



## Haydee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife* 
my Target account now says I have no recent orders, so I assume it was cancelled.

Oh well, still waiting for an email to notify me.









: I'm really annoyed with the lack of communication and the phone call I had with customer service earlier.


----------



## baileyandmikey

I read on another board that they are starting to send out cancellation emails.


----------



## GooeyRN

I ordered 2, one for each car. I thought it was too good to be true, but thought I would take the chance anyway. Oh well. I am glad others have said Scenera's are safe since that is what ds is currently in. DD has a britax in each car and they look so much more comfortable. Bummer. Oh well, maybe someday he can get a comfy one, too. At least I know he is safe, which is the important thing. I am still a bit bummed, though. I do not expect Target to eat the cost of this error. No way. That would just put our economy in the crapper even more.


----------



## SoCaliMommy

Looks like someone screwed up and mis priced the seats there is no way they would sell a $200 car seat for $60


----------



## baileyandmikey




----------



## Changed

How odd. I just now got a shipping notification a second ago.


----------



## Mama_Michelle

Mine's cancelled too. I hope some of you mama's get your cheap seats!


----------



## an_aurora

I just got an email saying mine shipped.


----------



## dogmom327

One of the girls in our local parenting group called her dad who's a lawyer to check with him. He claims that legally a company cannot do what Target is doing, even if they have a "disclaimer" on their website. If people paid for the items, they can't cancel the orders later. He offered to call them. I'm guessing he's not the only one though. He also mentioned that this has the makings of a fairly large lawsuit (due to the number of people and money involved)--not something he does, but a general observation.

Please no flames...just posting what I thought was interesting information (not saying it's right or wrong).


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie

I am officially not getting a seat.







I so desperately needed one too.... DS is totally outgrowing his. His head is within an inch of the top of the shell that he is in, and there is no way I can afford a new seat.


----------



## Lemon Juice

Another bites the dust!

As of now my order does not exist all of a sudden on Target.com and that's that. Meh, I expected this anyway. No email yet but I hope those who got a shipping email do get their car seats. At least I know and can move on and buy them seats elsewhere. good luck mamas! keep us posted if you get them shipped and in your hands!


----------



## alysmommy2004

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dogmom327* 
One of the girls in our local parenting group called her dad who's a lawyer to check with him. He claims that legally a company cannot do what Target is doing, even if they have a "disclaimer" on their website. If people paid for the items, they can't cancel the orders later. He offered to call them. I'm guessing he's not the only one though. He also mentioned that this has the makings of a fairly large lawsuit (due to the number of people and money involved)--not something he does, but a general observation.

Please no flames...just posting what I thought was interesting information (not saying it's right or wrong).

Yes, that's what most lawyers are saying, legally Target can't do this. HOWEVER, most of us have not paid anything, so they found a loophole.

I just checked and my order is completely gone. So now I don't even have proof that I placed it in my account. I do have the confirmation email from last night when I ordered. They have not send me an email today notifiying of the cancellation, which must have just happened because an hour ago the order was still there.


----------



## ollineeba

My order has disappeared, too.


----------



## dogmom327

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alysmommy2004* 
Yes, that's what most lawyers are saying, legally Target can't do this. HOWEVER, most of us have not paid anything, so they found a loophole.

I just checked and my order is completely gone. So now I don't even have proof that I placed it in my account. I do have the confirmation email from last night when I ordered. They have not send me an email today notifiying of the cancellation, which must have just happened because an hour ago the order was still there.

I did wonder about that. Is submitting your information paying or do they have to charge your card first? Maybe people with debit cards who were immediately charged will get their stuff? Probably not, but it's a nice thought.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie

I used a debit card, and I just checked my account online and I have not been charged and my order is no longer on the Target website.

ETA: It is pretty crappy that they didn't send an email when they canceled orders. It would be pretty easy to send a canned email out at the same time to explain.


----------



## lindberg99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pumpkin_Pie* 
I am officially not getting a seat.







I so desperately needed one too.... DS is totally outgrowing his. His head is within an inch of the top of the shell that he is in, and there is no way I can afford a new seat.

















Sorry you didn't get it.







Can you find another brand of seat for about the same $$$? Or maybe put one on layaway for a couple months?


----------



## massaginmommy

I have the confirmation email too I think we all should call them. My friend did and they told her they can cancel any order anytime. But if we all call maybe they will get the hint at how much business they are gonna lose.


----------



## momslittleangel

bit the dust too. Darn. Those things are so nice for toddlers


----------



## kijip

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dogmom327* 
One of the girls in our local parenting group called her dad who's a lawyer to check with him. He claims that legally a company cannot do what Target is doing, even if they have a "disclaimer" on their website. If people paid for the items, they can't cancel the orders later. He offered to call them. I'm guessing he's not the only one though. He also mentioned that this has the makings of a fairly large lawsuit (due to the number of people and money involved)--not something he does, but a general observation.

I think the difference is that, with a few exceptions, most people's cards were not charged. Even if cards were authorized, the transactions can be reversed by the company within a bit of when they ordered. From what I have heard most people have not had their cards charged yet. So there is no payment involved. Also, there is no way Target could even get their hands on these seats in large enough amounts to fill everyone's order. I bet 10,000s of seats, if not 100,000 seats were ordered- I heard that many people ordered 10-25 of each.


----------



## ashleyhaugh

yeah, i dont think anywhere has that many seats instock, you know? and imagine the loss at 200+ per seat. we're talking millions of dollars, theres no way they would just eat that.
if only a few were bought before the mistake was noticed, i can see them honoring the prices, but not for this many


----------



## Changed

This is crap. AFTER getting shipping confirmation and tracking sent, I just got an email in response to the customer service survey saying that my order was canceled but nothing has been updated that _I_ can see.


----------



## massaginmommy

Uh U jsut got the cancellation email. Too Bad I will buy my soon to be grandbaby a Britax but from somewhere other than Target.


----------



## ashleyhaugh

i just got the official cancellation email too. sucks, but i understand why


----------



## AngelBee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dogmom327* 
This is interesting...both seats from last night are now listed as out of stock. If they are planning on just saying it's a price mistake and canceling orders, wouldn't they want to have them up there for other people to buy for $199?

Not sure it means anything but I thought it was a least noteworthy









Only my email says they aare 279.99 not the 199.00 I was told on the phone.


----------



## SparklingGemini

I really don't understand all the extreme anger and self entitlement issues.

Target made a mistake.

If it wasn't for message boards like this one, the news that the seat was this price wouldn't have spread like wildfire and Target wouldn't being having to struggle to correct this error so profusely.

What if this was the little store down the street? With the single mom who's trying to eke out a small living to raise her family? If she had made an error would you have pressed for such a gain? Knowing full and well that the price you were asking for you had been suspecting of being an error all along? No. Understanding would have been much more prevalent.

I just don't think this is the right attitude at all.

It makes me sad.


----------



## Drummer's Wife

I think most people do understand. i don't get being upset, either.

Angelbee, yeah, $279 is not such a good deal considering other places have it for $194 (like Albeebaby).


----------



## massaginmommy

It seems to be more about CS than anything. Someone pointed out the now even higher price instead of the $199.99 Alos I have friends that called and were treated very rudely. Target could do something they don't have to get nasty because we all wanted to get such a great price.


----------



## Lemon Juice

Changed..that stinks! I was hoping some would at least get theirs.

Imagine hundreds of angry mamas protesting outside of Target during Holiday shopping???















Just a funny thought.









We'll look into another seat but it won't be from Target. I don't like their online system much anyway and got screwed b/c of them once before long ago. Just couldn't resist the too good to be true deal tho!








s to go around


----------



## AngelBee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dogmom327* 
FWIW, if anyone is willing to pay $199 and get free shipping but doesn't want to deal with Target, Amazon.com has the same deal.

Thank you for posting that. My sister may get one then for me instead of the 3 with the great deal.


----------



## AngelBee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dogmom327* 
One of the girls in our local parenting group called her dad who's a lawyer to check with him. He claims that legally a company cannot do what Target is doing, even if they have a "disclaimer" on their website. If people paid for the items, they can't cancel the orders later. He offered to call them. I'm guessing he's not the only one though. He also mentioned that this has the makings of a fairly large lawsuit (due to the number of people and money involved)--not something he does, but a general observation.

Please no flames...just posting what I thought was interesting information (not saying it's right or wrong).

Honestly, as a woman who has owned a business for over 9 years, I do not know how it can be legal.

They were taking money off of people's cards and everything.


----------



## earthmama369

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngelBee* 
Honestly, as a woman who has owned a business for over 9 years, I do not know how it can be legal.

They were taking money off of people's cards and everything.









According to their website, they don't charge your card until they ship your item. I'm pretty sure I read that last night when I placed my order.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie

I just got the cancelation email for the Granite seat. No email yet for the Cowmooflage seat. I know it is cancelled, as it is no longer on the Target website. Funny that they didn't put both seats in my cancelation email though.

*sigh* Not angry here, just really, really bummed. I honestly don't know what I am going to do about DS. He is so freaking tall...


----------



## aja-belly

well mine is gone from my account now. bummer. i really wanted the true fits - just couldn't pass up that deal.


----------



## a(TM)?Star

I guess it was just too good to be true.







I was happy all darn day about this!







:


----------



## 3pink1blue

nak

I think I'm the only one who came across as really angry about this - don't lump the others in with me, please. everyone else was bummed or peeved, not angry.

Like so many other mamas, my kids desperately need car seats. We don't qualify for low-income seats. one marathon at reg. price is a week's pay for us and there is no way we could ever afford it, ever. (As an example, I do not own a winter coat and cannot afford one from goodwill even. we get internet free, or I would never ever pay for this luxury.) i cannot afford a $50 seat. If I bought a $50 seat, my children would not eat for a week. I was going to buy 2 marathons and my grandma was going to pay for them, and that would be our christmas present for our family.

Anyway I am not trying to complain about money. I was just so mad, I thought the universe had finally cut us a break, all my life I've only ever known poverty despite working hard and budgeting to the teeth, and I thought we might get something nice for freaking once. so that's why i was so mad, but no one else in this whole thread seemed as mad as my post, so its not fair to cut them all down and call them angry for no reason. they aren't, just disappointed.


----------



## Changed

So, I just called and she said that my seat has already entered the shipping process and will be received *for sure*. I explained the conflicting info I got... she says she sees nothing about my order being canceled at all. She said she was not allowed to give me any cs id# or full name but promised that she'd noted in my account that she assured me that they were honoring the price and that my order had shipped. Guess we'll see.


----------



## Cinder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PrettyBird* 
No, but they should not be charging credit cards if that is the case. I used a debit card and it puts funds on hold when they do that. We always have extra money in our acct so it isn't a big deal for us but it could really screw someone over if they needed that money to buy a seat they were actually going to get.


But that is an issue with your bank, not target. When we use our check card as a debit card it does that too, no matter where we use it at, but not if we use it as a credit card. Target doesn't charge credit cards till they ship. And it is in their terms of service that they don't have to honor price mistakes (online, or in ads) and that they can cancel any order at any time for any reason. I don't feel that Target did anything wrong here...

For what it's worth, we did get an e-mail canceling our order this afternoon.


----------



## PassionateWriter

im upset about the wat targrt is handling this. they are behaving as if they ont care. and i do believe their behavior is bordering on illegal...regardless of what they may think..,
im sad for those who really needed this seat and thought they had found a deal....i think ordering 20 seats is crazy and obviously not for personal use...
...but there are real ppl behind many of these sales and their c/s bites.
this is all good reason for me to boycott them.


----------



## dachshund mom

I wasn't too upset about it until I got the cancellation email.

It basically says I can buy it at full list price of $279, which is $30 higher than any of the other marathon seats they're selling on Target.com and $80 more than other sites. Then there is a whole paragraph on how it's their policy to verify prices prior to shipping. Ok... shouldn't you verify them before posting in online?? Then one little line at the end that says sorry for the inconveniece. No offer of a discount or a coupon for wasting my time.

So now I'm annoyed. Bad timing for them since I was about to spend some major money on nursey furniture there.







Off to BRU I guess.


----------



## rahans

dachshund mom said:


> I wasn't too upset about it until I got the cancellation email.


----------



## UberMama

Head over to SlickDeals. What they are doing is not against any laws, it's not technically considered bait & switch or similar either. Most will waste their time in writing them as they'll be offered maybe a coupon for 10% off or similar - big deal, right?

Just saying, these "deals" have bombed before many many times. After awhile on SlickDeals or a similar site, you learn to move on and not bother writing, lol.









Sorry to all that didn't get this. I am not surprised though. Britax would have flipped on Target for lowering prices like this though.


----------



## layla983

We used a Target card & it was charged already. The order isn't on Target.com anymore, it just disappeared, but we've still never recieved an email telling us the order was cancelled. But the $63 & some odd cents are still on our charge account.


----------



## tribalmax

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dogmom327* 
One of the girls in our local parenting group called her dad who's a lawyer to check with him. He claims that legally a company cannot do what Target is doing, even if they have a "disclaimer" on their website. If people paid for the items, they can't cancel the orders later. He offered to call them. I'm guessing he's not the only one though. He also mentioned that this has the makings of a fairly large lawsuit (due to the number of people and money involved)--not something he does, but a general observation.

Please no flames...just posting what I thought was interesting information (not saying it's right or wrong).

I wondered about this too -- also thought of filing a complaint with the state attorney general's office.

I think there are some fishy aspects of this whole thing..


----------



## Norasmomma

I also received my cancellation e-mail stating the price at $279, I was told on the phone it would be $199. I do think that Target should do something for their f-up.

I really didn't need the seat anyway.

Even if I did need one I wouldn't buy it from them.

It does peeve me that they said it is $279, what a bunch of crap.


----------



## dove

i'm wondering how many people added on other items to their order.
nice sudden increase in sales for target!
one mama i know had the car seats dropped from her order and then the free shipping was also dropped on the additional items she purchased. she called to complain and target waived shipping on those items.

and yeah. $279? not a deal, kthxbai.







:


----------



## Haydee

Target says in our e mails the price is $279. If you look at Target.com it says the normal price of the SAME seat is $249, and they are currently on sale for $199. You'd think they could at least get their numbers straight.

I'm also still peeved about the way I was treated on the phone.. but I need to stop thinking about it at this point.


----------



## karina5

Well this won't effect whether I shop at Target or not. But if I were to find out someone was involved in a lawsuit against Target on this then that would def. influence what I thought about such a person (and not favorable). I seriously don't blame Target one bit. The whole company should not suffer b/c of one DATA-ENTRY error.

A restaurant down the road from me had these Buy One/Get One Free dinner coupons and forgot to put expiration dates on them. And they were easy-to-get coupons, too. They eventually stopped taking them, and again, I don't blame them. It ticked some people off, and DH and I were like BUMMER but to be all upset and not eat there again would have been wrong of US IMO.

With that being said, I really do understand people being really disappinted and bummed about it.


----------



## dearmama22

bummer!







they better not charge my account.. they should give us a gift certificate or something to say sorry!


----------



## Drummer's Wife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karina5* 
Well this won't effect whether I shop at Target or not. But if I were to find out someone was involved in a lawsuit against Target on this then that would def. influence what I thought about such a person (and not favorable). I seriously don't blame Target one bit. The whole company should not suffer b/c of one DATA-ENTRY error.


yup, I feel exactly the same way.

bummed to not get two new marathons, of course. Angry at Target, nope.

No one was hurt with this error (well, besides the person who entered the price wrong







) so it's not a big deal. If people were actually charged the amount and not had it returned, then I can see getting upset.


----------



## tribalmax

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karina5* 
Well this won't effect whether I shop at Target or not. But if I were to find out someone was involved in a lawsuit against Target on this then that would def. influence what I thought about such a person (and not favorable). I seriously don't blame Target one bit. The whole company should not suffer b/c of one DATA-ENTRY error.

A restaurant down the road from me had these Buy One/Get One Free dinner coupons and forgot to put expiration dates on them. And they were easy-to-get coupons, too. They eventually stopped taking them, and again, I don't blame them. It ticked some people off, and DH and I were like BUMMER but to be all upset and not eat there again would have been wrong of US IMO.

With that being said, I really do understand people being really disappointed and bummed about it.


For me, if it were just a mistake, it would be no big deal.

The whole thing feels fishy -- everything from the CS telling different people different things, to some people getting the carseats, to how long the prices were on the website as a 'mistake'. Personally, I don't buy that it was a mistake. I think there is more going on here. But I can't put my finger on exactly what it is...


----------



## dearmama22

Isn't there something about if a company puts the wrong price it is THIER FAULT and they have to honor it to you anyways??

Has anyone tried calling and getting angry with them.. did they do anything/give you anything?


----------



## Amylcd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tribalmax* 
For me, if it were just a mistake, it would be no big deal.

The whole thing feels fishy -- everything from the CS telling different people different things, to some people getting the carseats, to how long the prices were on the website as a 'mistake'. Personally, I don't buy that it was a mistake. I think there is more going on here. But I can't put my finger on exactly what it is...

I agree. My order is gone, but the charge is still on my card







:


----------



## karina5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dearmama22* 
Isn't there something about if a company puts the wrong price it is THIER FAULT and they have to honor it to you anyways??

Has anyone tried calling and getting angry with them.. did they do anything/give you anything?


Web rules are different than brick-and-morter store rules. Again, why should a whole company suffer b/c of a temporary error of one employee?


----------



## SparklingGemini

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amylcd* 
I agree. My order is gone, but the charge is still on my card







:

Is it the charge? Or just a hold?

Because they do not equate to the same thing...


----------



## Amylcd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SparklingGemini* 
Is it the charge? Or just a hold?

Because they do not equate to the same thing...

DH is saying it's an actual charge.. it's totally possible it's only a hold knowing him.


----------



## Cinder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tribalmax* 
I wondered about this too -- also thought of filing a complaint with the state attorney general's office.

I think there are some fishy aspects of this whole thing..


This happens OFTEN with Target and Amazon, as well as other sites, if it was truly illegal, someone would of gotten in trouble by now.


----------



## tribalmax

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cinder* 
This happens OFTEN with Target and Amazon, as well as other sites, if it was truly illegal, someone would of gotten in trouble by now.

Perhaps -- but it could also be that enough complaints will spur a new regulation or law about this.

My feeling is that something is not right with this -- and some external entity needs to investigate. If it was something underhanded, hopefully that will come to light. And if it was truly a mistake, then no harm has been done.

I personally feel like I have to do something...


----------



## karina5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tribalmax* 
Perhaps -- but it could also be that enough complaints will spur a new regulation or law about this.

My feeling is that something is not right with this -- and some external entity needs to investigate. If it was something underhanded, hopefully that will come to light. And if it was truly a mistake, then no harm has been done.

I personally feel like I have to do something...


I think the thing you have to do is stop reading it too it so much (honestly, I mean that in a nice way







). I don't know why you're feeling that this is so wierd. It really does happen ALL. THE. TIME.

Part of my job is to update my boss's website (she's a professional author and speaker). One time I got the price wrong on this package deal she has by $400. I mean...it happens, ya know? (I won't be making that mistake, again, LOL). It's simple DATA ENTRY to update a website like that. You insert a picture, plug in a price.

Target is probably BUMMING that this happened. I think they should give everyone this happened to a $20 gift certificate or something for goodwill, but dang people, it was a MISTAKE!

They also need to get a better system of someone proofreading their website so error like this don't happen again.

But please...don't read into it so much. It really does happen ALL THE TIME it's just in this case the word got out like wildfire.


----------



## Amylcd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tribalmax* 
Perhaps -- but it could also be that enough complaints will spur a new regulation or law about this.

My feeling is that something is not right with this -- and some external entity needs to investigate. If it was something underhanded, hopefully that will come to light. And if it was truly a mistake, then no harm has been done.

I personally feel like I have to do something...

I agree.

What are the chances of it being a typo with two seats? It doesn't seem likely... especially since they didn't correct it for an entire day. Yesterday, customer service reps were saying target would honor the price, today, the orders have been canceled.


----------



## karina5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amylcd* 
I agree.

What are the chances of it being a typo with two seats? It doesn't seem likely... especially since they didn't correct it for an entire day. Yesterday, customer service reps were saying target would honor the price, today, the orders have been canceled.


A typo w/ both seats would not be weird, however, if you understood how changes are made on a shopping website.

Really.







: There's not that much to read into here.


----------



## kwilki8

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amylcd* 
I agree.

What are the chances of it being a typo with two seats? It doesn't seem likely... especially since they didn't correct it for an entire day. Yesterday, customer service reps were saying target would honor the price, today, the orders have been canceled.

With this happening so quickly and over a weekend, I don't find it at all strange that it took them some time to sort out what exactly was happening and get the story straight, first to their CS people and then to the customers.

Really, what could be so fishy about this? What on earth does Target have to gain by angering a large section of their target population?


----------



## Panthira

If you look around the web, you will find this isn't the first time this has happened with Target. I wouldn't be so quick to brush this off...


----------



## karina5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panthira* 
If you look around the web, you will find this isn't the first time this has happened with Target. I wouldn't be so quick to brush this off...


Of course this isn't the first time it happened w/ Target. EVERY website has this happen. I mean, think about it.

If you have a small handful of people managing all of the web updates, there will be errors made. Even if it is a only 1% error rate, that is 1 item in a hundred. Now much of this will go unnoticed. Usually the data entry person would sort of catch on, too. They make errors that are the opposite, too (try to sell something for MORE than the actual price).

This just happens to have garnered a TON of attention due to message boards, email, and blogs. I feel bad for Target to be honest.







How annoying to have so much hassle over a human MISTAKE (and like I said, shame on them for not having their site proofread better. Whenever I make website updates - ESPECIALLY involving things that cost $ - I make sure my coworker looks it over very carefully!!!).


----------



## tribalmax

Well, this is one of the things that is great about our country -- we can disagree here.

I don't understand why some people have a strong negative reaction to those of us who want to do something. But again, that is ok.

I am not 100% sure that something was off here -- but it just feels like there was something underhanded.

And as a customer, I have the right to do something and let a 3rd party investigate. That is what I plan to do.


----------



## karina5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tribalmax* 
Well, this is one of the things that is great about our country -- we can disagree here.

I don't understand why some people have a strong negative reaction to those of us who want to do something. But again, that is ok.

I am not 100% sure that something was off here -- but it just feels like there was something underhanded.

And as a customer, I have the right to do something and let a 3rd party investigate. That is what I plan to do.


I'm not telling you not to do something (I'm curious what, by the way) if that's what you want to do. I never suggested such a thing at all. I'm just asking you to entertain the idea that more likely than not this isn't a big deal - it was a mistake made by a person.

Therefore the only negative reaction I have has to do with me feeling that people are letting the fact that they are upset (which actually I find understandable!) get in the way of looking at this a little more logically and objectively (by letting them know about my personal experiences with web errors).

So, trust me, I'm not all up in arms about you wanting to "do something" and I hope you're not upset that I am trying to provide you an alternative viewpoint.


----------



## Norasmomma

I am not really that upset, yes I did send them an e-mail stating I was peeved with them. Just to not offer any type of coupon or something in good faith well that where I got upset, and to then "offer" me the same seat at the *awesome* deal of $279, well that's when I got a bit pissed.

I recently got a shirt at JC Penney and they forgot to take the ink tag off, I called them and it is their policy to give a $5 gift card to a customer when this happens(it was the second time for me). At least Target could give you a 10% off code or something for their mistake, I'm mean don't they expect people to be upset at the thought of getting a really good deal. I know things have happened before but this is a major retailer who has definitely upset a large portion of their customers.

All of the CS people I spoke with were very cordial, it's the company that I am upset with. I meant they could have offered people them for even $142, and I bet many people would have bought them. Now they just have a large segment of their demographic upset before the holidays, not too bright IMO.

They could have at least made a decent offer, instead of sending an e-mail with a total rip off price.


----------



## karina5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norasmomma* 
I am not really that upset, yes I did send them an e-mail stating I was peeved with them. Just to not offer any type of coupon or something in good faith well that where I got upset, and to then "offer" me the same seat at the *awesome* deal of $279, well that's when I got a bit pissed.

I recently got a shirt at JC Penney and they forgot to take the ink tag off, I called them and it is their policy to give a $5 gift card to a customer when this happens(it was the second time for me). At least Target could give you a 10% off code or something for their mistake, I'm mean don't they expect people to be upset at the thought of getting a really good deal. I know things have happened before but this is a major retailer who has definitely upset a large portion of their customers.

All of the CS people I spoke with were very cordial, it's the company that I am upset with. I meant they could have offered people them for even $142, and I bet many people would have bought them. Now they just have a large segment of their demographic upset before the holidays, not too bright IMO.

They could have at least made a decent offer, instead of sending an e-mail with a total rip off price.


I 100% agree that they could/should do something in the name of goodwill (and I think they still will). I said that upthread somewhere, too. Yes, their mistake. Yes, I understand them not following through w/ orders. BUT!!!!! Do *something* to make nice w/ people (although by what I've read I'm not sure it would even help).


----------



## kwilki8

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tribalmax* 
Well, this is one of the things that is great about our country -- we can disagree here.

I don't understand why some people have a strong negative reaction to those of us who want to do something. But again, that is ok.

I am not 100% sure that something was off here -- but it just feels like there was something underhanded.

And as a customer, I have the right to do something and let a 3rd party investigate. That is what I plan to do.

Anyone is certainly free to "do something." But I am really having a hard time understanding why people are so upset? peeved? irritated? whatever by this. I ordered a seat before I knew all this was going on, thinking it was a genuine offer, but also thinking that it was too good to be true. I don't now think that Target owes me anything. What has this hurt me? It hasn't cost me anything. I certainly wish that I would be getting this fabulous deal, but I don't feel cheated in any way.

I'm really trying hard to understand what is setting off alarms here, because I just don't see it.


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil

I don't understand the suspision and anger myself... I don't expect them to lose that much money over a TYPO.

I also think that people need to realize that there are real HUMANS that enter the data and humans are imperfect. It's a bummer that we didn't get seats but didn't we all sort of know it was too good to be true?

I don't know, I really feel bad for the people having to sort this mess out. I think we should leave them alone to deal with the issue and not harrass them. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## tribalmax

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karina5* 
I'm not telling you not to do something (I'm curious what, by the way) if that's what you want to do. I never suggested such a thing at all. I'm just asking you to entertain the idea that more likely than not this isn't a big deal - it was a mistake made by a person.

Therefore the only negative reaction I have has to do with me feeling that people are letting the fact that they are upset (which actually I find understandable!) get in the way of looking at this a little more logically and objectively (by letting them know about my personal experiences with web errors).

So, trust me, I'm not all up in arms about you wanting to "do something" and I hope you're not upset that I am trying to provide you an alternative viewpoint.










Thanks for clarifying. I may have infused some of your emails with my frustration (one of the dangers of Internet communication).

As far as what I plan to do -- I think I will file a complaint with the BBB as well as contact the attorney general.


----------



## tribalmax

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinyactsofcharity* 
I don't understand the suspision and anger myself... I don't expect them to lose that much money over a TYPO.

I also think that people need to realize that there are real HUMANS that enter the data and humans are imperfect. It's a bummer that we didn't get seats but didn't we all sort of know it was too good to be true?

I don't know, I really feel bad for the people having to sort this mess out. I think we should leave them alone to deal with the issue and not harass them. Just my 2 cents.

Well, in my opinion, we are not just talking about a typo here. I suspect there is more to this. And I don't have a good answer as to what 'it' is.

Why was the typo allowed to be on a website for a HUGE corporation for an entire day? I find it hard to believe that Target is not looking out for itself more closely. Why are some people actually getting their car seats (assuming this is even true)? How is it that a similar (and somewhat reasonable difference in price given the print and lack of print on the two seats) car seat was involved in the typo and not two different brands or even models? And why was the picture of the cow print with brown straps and not black (leading me to believe that it was actually some kind of mistake from Britax that resulted in a good deal).

I am not saying that there is anything malicious going on here. I am saying that there are unanswered questions that leave me skeptical. It is not like we are dealing with a small mom and pops operation here. I have no trouble believing that Target (as a corporation -- not the individuals) puts profit over ethics.

Speaking purely hypothetically here -- what if this was a marketing ploy to determine how many people were willing to pay an extra 10 bucks for the print vs the solid cover?


----------



## alysmommy2004

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amylcd* 
I agree.

What are the chances of it being a typo with two seats? It doesn't seem likely... especially since they didn't correct it for an entire day. Yesterday, customer service reps were saying target would honor the price, today, the orders have been canceled.

My theory is that the person typing the prices had a sticky #2 key. I had a sticky "M" on my laptop for a week and half of everything I posted was missing the letter M. I think someone else mentioned the snow blower, which was also a good $200 less than it should have been.


----------



## JavaFinch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dachshund mom* 
I wasn't too upset about it until I got the cancellation email.

.....

..... Off to BRU I guess.

Let me tell you about BRU CS. I ordered a "My Breast Friend" nursing pillow from them when I was pg after hearing on my due date board that they were on sale for $15.99. A bunch of us ordered them. We all got the COVERS, not the pillows. The page said PILLOW and had a picture and description of the pillow, not just a cover. They refunded the $$ on the cover that we all had to go out of our way to ship back, but they would NOT honor the price. And this was something that actually got SENT - it would be like if everyone got carseat COVERS after paying the $42.99 and then having them say, "Ooops, sorry - YOU can repackage that up and drive down to the UPS store to send it back, but that's all we'll do."

At least with this it was just a couple hours of thinking you'd get something, not actually getting the wrong thing sent to your house. BRU CS is terrible.


----------



## TCMoulton

I can't imagine that Target would create some elaborate marketing ploy that could potentially anger such a large number of people just on the off chance that they would order other items with their purchase or would still purchase the carseat at regular price. Seems like a huge risk that most large corporations would never consider taking!


----------



## filiadeluna

I got my official "We are sorry..." email this evening.







:

Yeah, I was expecting it (not when I ordered though), but I am still bothered by it. If the company I work for made such a huge mistake in pricing, we would still offer some sort of (small) compensation for the inconvenience it caused everyone. I work for a HUGE corporation, too, so there is really not a lot of difference as far as how Target *should* treat customers.


----------



## a(TM)?Star

I think that this will go down as the "Great Target Conspiracy" in our children's history books. Wait 30 more years, when we actually find out that Target is solely responsible for Bush getting elected his second term. Their out to get us all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

jk.


----------



## llamalluv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norasmomma* 
I am not really that upset, yes I did send them an e-mail stating I was peeved with them. Just to not offer any type of coupon or something in good faith well that where I got upset, and to then "offer" me the same seat at the *awesome* deal of $279, well that's when I got a bit pissed.


But is it REALLY good faith on the customer's part to purchase a car seat a price that is generally known to be a "too good to be true" price?

Would it be good faith on a customer's part to expect a car dealer to make good on a misprint in an ad showing a new 2008 Cadillac XLR for $9,000? Wouldn't you stop to think that "Hey! This must be a misprint! I bet they forgot the other 9!", or that there was something seriously wrong with a $100,000 car for them to sell it for 90% off?

But Target is supposed to suck it up and hand over a bunch of merchandise at a price that is more than 80% below the typical price?


----------



## PassionateWriter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panthira* 
If you look around the web, you will find this isn't the first time this has happened with Target. I wouldn't be so quick to brush this off...

i agree

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norasmomma* 
I am not really that upset, yes I did send them an e-mail stating I was peeved with them. Just to not offer any type of coupon or something in good faith well that where I got upset, and to then "offer" me the same seat at the *awesome* deal of $279, well that's when I got a bit pissed.

They could have at least made a decent offer, instead of sending an e-mail with a total rip off price.

exactly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tribalmax* 

As far as what I plan to do -- I think I will file a complaint with the BBB as well as contact the attorney general.

good for you. post if you get anywhere.

for for the record im not upset at the mistake...im upset at target's response.

im just glad this happpened in november.....i think it will definitely affect their dec. sales and in this eceonomy who can afford that?


----------



## Shelsi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Calla~* 
I think that this will go down as the "Great Target Conspiracy" in our children's history books. Wait 30 more years, when we actually find out that Target is solely responsible for Bush getting elected his second term. Their out to get us all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

jk.









laughup

I can't believe this thread is still going and many people are so angry! It happens all the time. I belong to a lot of bargain hunting forums. When we see something like this...which happens at least 10 times a week if not more from random online and brick & mortar stores...we post the deal and everyone QUIETLY goes and buys 1 or a few. Then everyone crosses their fingers to see if it goes through or they decide to cancel the orders. Sometimes you luck out, sometimes you don't. That's part of the excitement of it all.


----------



## ricemom3

I got my cancellation email yesterday, so it's on to find a deal somewhere else. I recently bought a AO Elite, but thought if I could get this deal, I could take the other seat back, and get a seat for each vehicle. Oh well.

Off topic here, Rachel, where are the bargain hunting forums you are on. I guess I'm kinda new to all this, and didn't even know they existed. (Silly me, lol)


----------



## veryerin

Yeah, I honestly could not have bought that carseat without feeling completely guilty. I probably still would have bought it







: but I would have felt bad about it, knowing I was taking advantage of someone's mistake. Someone whose head is most likely going to roll...


----------



## llamalluv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tribalmax* 
Thanks for clarifying. I may have infused some of your emails with my frustration (one of the dangers of Internet communication).

As far as what I plan to do -- I think I will file a complaint with the BBB as well as contact the attorney general.

The AG can't really do anything for you. You entered into a contract that stated that they could cancel the order at any time, and specifically if there was a problem with the prices listed.


----------



## llamalluv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karina5* 
I think the thing you have to do is stop reading it too it so much (honestly, I mean that in a nice way







). I don't know why you're feeling that this is so wierd. It really does happen ALL. THE. TIME.

Part of my job is to update my boss's website (she's a professional author and speaker). One time I got the price wrong on this package deal she has by $400. I mean...it happens, ya know? (I won't be making that mistake, again, LOL). It's simple DATA ENTRY to update a website like that. You insert a picture, plug in a price.

Target is probably BUMMING that this happened. I think they should give everyone this happened to a $20 gift certificate or something for goodwill, but dang people, it was a MISTAKE!

They also need to get a better system of someone proofreading their website so error like this don't happen again.

But please...don't read into it so much. It really does happen ALL THE TIME it's just in this case the word got out like wildfire.

No kidding. I used to work for DR Horton homes, and one of my duties was the weekly update of the Phoenix division website. If I made an error and changed a price from $144,995 to $49,995 instead of $149,995, do you really think that DRHI *had to honor that*?! No reasonable person would expect that.


----------



## tabrizia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norasmomma* 
I am not really that upset, yes I did send them an e-mail stating I was peeved with them. Just to not offer any type of coupon or something in good faith well that where I got upset, and to then "offer" me the same seat at the *awesome* deal of $279, well that's when I got a bit pissed.

I recently got a shirt at JC Penney and they forgot to take the ink tag off, I called them and it is their policy to give a $5 gift card to a customer when this happens(it was the second time for me). At least Target could give you a 10% off code or something for their mistake, I'm mean don't they expect people to be upset at the thought of getting a really good deal. I know things have happened before but this is a major retailer who has definitely upset a large portion of their customers.

All of the CS people I spoke with were very cordial, it's the company that I am upset with. I meant they could have offered people them for even $142, and I bet many people would have bought them. Now they just have a large segment of their demographic upset before the holidays, not too bright IMO.

They could have at least made a decent offer, instead of sending an e-mail with a total rip off price.


Both DH and I agree the cancellation e-mail was lame, they basically said oops our bad, sorry and you can get it for more then any other Marathon on our site instead. I am not upset about them canceling the orders and I figured it was a database entry type error, but I do think they should have at least offer a decent discount on the seats, $199 would have even been reasonable to me. I won't have bought it, since I only tried to buy a Marathon at the really cheap price since it would get used, but it isn't a need since we do have a backup seat already. The whole cancellation e-mail though just was really really lame, and did not help at all with the number of people who are upset about the whole thing.


----------



## Cinder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ricemom3* 
I got my cancellation email yesterday, so it's on to find a deal somewhere else. I recently bought a AO Elite, but thought if I could get this deal, I could take the other seat back, and get a seat for each vehicle. Oh well.

Off topic here, Rachel, where are the bargain hunting forums you are on. I guess I'm kinda new to all this, and didn't even know they existed. (Silly me, lol)

Slickdeals.net is a good one.


----------



## DevaMajka

I want to take this opportunity to remind people of the Copyright Guidelines.

Please don't post emails from Target. You can paraphrase what they are saying, and you are certainly welcome to post your response to them.


----------



## mrscompgeek

Whats the difference between this and seeing something advertised in a sale ad and going to the store and finding out its not really that price? You dont chew out the sales clerk do you? (I dont) Its not Targets fault, in fact its probably not even someone who works at target that takes care of the website. My husband is a computer tech and he takes care of several websites for places around here that he doesnt work for.


----------



## Changed

Did anyone receive theirs?


----------



## an_aurora

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Changed* 
Did anyone receive theirs?

Mine is on the way, scheduled to be delivered November 24.


----------



## alysmommy2004

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Changed* 
Did anyone receive theirs?

Someone on another board posted that they received theirs today. I'm waiting to hear if it's a granite or cowmoo.


----------



## an_aurora

Yep, two people have gotten theirs that I know of (one on car-seat.org, one on a different board). Both are Cowmoo.


----------



## MoonStarFalling

I know some people have gotten the cowmoo from amazon.com


----------



## Changed

Mines in transit and the money cleared.


----------



## Jenn072075

"Buying 10 so you can sell 9 of them on eBay is a different story. There are people both at MDC and other forums who outright admitted to buying more as an "investment".







"

I agree!


----------



## Drummer's Wife

so I'm still not upset at Target







not one bit

...but, I am definitely jealous of those who ordered the cowmoo's and early enough that they are actually getting new marathons. I read on another board that some of the DOM were 2008. Talk about a deal, man!


----------



## claddaghmom

My granite was cancelled and I did get the $279 email. And, yes, that was a lam-o email lol.

I can think of several things that might have happened. I don't think it was a pricing error.

1. Britax offered Target a year-end rebate of some sort to clear out merchandise.

2. Target had a limited # of 2nds/clearance merch, but the wrong quantity was entered.

3. Target's warehouse/vendor gave the wrong qty, style or otherwise wrong info and they all found out when it came time to ship.

4. Some seats shipped before Target could stop them so they prolly took the hit on those.

5. Some state laws are tougher or Target has had issues in that state so they took the hit on orders in those states.

The really sad thing is, back in my first tri, I saw several Britax at my local Target sit on clearance $89 for weeks. I had no idea what a Britax was at the time.


----------



## tribalmax

I just filed a complaint on my state's attorney general website. It took all of 10 minutes. One of the charges of the attorney general's office is to enforce consumer laws.

Just wanted to share in case anyone else decides to do the same...


----------



## an_aurora

You can find many seats cheap in store twice a year when they get their new models. A few months ago people were getting $88 Roundabouts, $50 MC Prioris, $14 Evenflo Titans, $59 Companions, etc.

Oh, and one person got a 10/2008 DOM on the $59 Marathon.


----------



## Lemon Juice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *claddaghmom* 
My granite was cancelled and I did get the $279 email. And, yes, that was a lam-o email lol.

I can think of several things that might have happened. I don't think it was a pricing error.

1. Britax offered Target a year-end rebate of some sort to clear out merchandise.

2. Target had a limited # of 2nds/clearance merch, but the wrong quantity was entered.

3. Target's warehouse/vendor gave the wrong qty, style or otherwise wrong info and they all found out when it came time to ship.

4. Some seats shipped before Target could stop them so they prolly took the hit on those.

5. Some state laws are tougher or Target has had issues in that state so they took the hit on orders in those states.


ITA, b/c if it were a pricing error...why are some getting the carseats at this price then?! That part makes no sense to me...someone please explain if you can. And since they claim to not charge until they ship...then they couldn't have "slipped" by, right? I dunno...makes no sense to me


----------



## an_aurora

I think it was first come first served on a limited stock.


----------



## Eman'smom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
I think it was first come first served on a limited stock.

That's what I think too, but instead of just saying that they've come up with this pricing error excuse which just seems lame.


----------



## Lemon Juice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
I think it was first come first served on a limited stock.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eman'smom* 
That's what I think too, but instead of just saying that they've come up with this pricing error excuse which just seems lame.

Now that makes sense!


----------



## an_aurora

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eman'smom* 
That's what I think too, but instead of just saying that they've come up with this pricing error excuse which just seems lame.

I agree. Maybe that was to cover their hineys since they didn't ever show as out of stock?

If it was a pricing error, they wouldn't have honored any of the purchases.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
You can find many seats cheap in store twice a year when they get their new models. A few months ago people were getting $88 Roundabouts, $50 MC Prioris, $14 Evenflo Titans, $59 Companions, etc.

Oh, and one person got a 10/2008 DOM on the $59 Marathon.

Do you know when that usually is during the year?


----------



## tribalmax

Here are some news stories about this...

http://www.13wham.com/mostpopular/st...8-3db105471b27

http://blogs.courant.com/george_gomb...aby-car-s.html

http://www.wkowtv.com/Global/story.asp?S=9389269

http://www.wpxi.com/news/18010760/detail.html

This story talks about how Target has had lots of this kind of mistake
http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news0...get_price.html

If you want to file a complaint, just do a search on your state and attorney general.


----------



## PassionateWriter

Quote:

Target would not tell us how many people ordered the car seats, or how many orders the company cancelled.
this is what i want to know


----------



## tribalmax

Here is yet another site about target's 'mistakes'.

http://www.ripoffreport.com/searchre...Target&q6=&q7=


----------



## ashleyhaugh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
I agree. Maybe that was to cover their hineys since they didn't ever show as out of stock?

If it was a pricing error, they wouldn't have honored any of the purchases.

thats what i think too, and thats what annoys me. if it was a pricing error, thats one thing, but it seems like they just got more traffic than they thought they would (and really, what did they think would happen with 80% off britax seats?) and for whatever reason, the seats didnt show as out of stock (maybe that was the error) so now they have a gazillion seats ordered.

they should have just said that and explained that it was first come first served, and the seats were out of stock


----------



## Changed

Mine came today. DOM is October 08 so that theory is out.


----------



## PassionateWriter

wow! im happy for you though....bummed for the mom that was getting mine and upset at targets response but im happy you got your seat!







:







:


----------



## claddaghmom

One of those links....in the comments.....mentions that Target is attempting to charge the customers who did receive the discounted seats.

Is this true?














:


----------



## Norasmomma

I wouldn't be upset if *no one* was getting them, but now that some people are actually receiving them I am going to complain to the BBB and the attorney general. I *might* have thought it was an oops, but some people getting theirs sounds like a load of BS to me. Plus reding some of the other stunts Target has pulled, I am definitely not that impressed. When I ordered mine it said in stock and an hour later said out of stock.

Way lame Target.


----------



## Tizzy

nevermind!


----------



## Changed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *claddaghmom* 
One of those links....in the comments.....mentions that Target is attempting to charge the customers who did receive the discounted seats.

Is this true?














:

I think that's illegal and i'd be furious!


----------



## Cinder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lemon Juice* 
ITA, b/c if it were a pricing error...why are some getting the carseats at this price then?! That part makes no sense to me...someone please explain if you can. And since they claim to not charge until they ship...then they couldn't have "slipped" by, right? I dunno...makes no sense to me










They have their main warehouse, that they ship directly from, and a second warehouse, where product is shipped to the main warehouse then to the customer. When you order something that is in stock in the main ware house, then it would probably be packaged and put in the shipping pile, then picked up very early in the AM to be sent out, before the target higher ups were even at work. This happens all the time with amazon.com's pricing mistakes, if you have amazon prime, and get in fast enough, your shipment will come through, slip through the cracks would be a good term, before they can cancel orders.

So I think the first people who ordered will get their seats, cause they got seats that were in stock in the main warehouse.


----------



## PassionateWriter

has anyone received any other response from Target?


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie

None here, although I did file a comlaint with the attorney general. I highly doubt anything will happen, but I figured it was worth a shot.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie

So, I just received an email from Target with a $25 gift certificate code and an apology for the pricing mistake on the carseats. They said that by redeeming the code, I would give up any right to pursue further action with them. I wonder if has anything to do with contacting the attorney general, or if it means that if I do not redeem it that I may have a shot at getting one of the seats at the advertised price.

Anyone else receive this email?


----------



## CarsonBookworm

Sounds like a bribe.....they figure that most people will read the e-mail, redeem the code and then Target is in the clear.

I wouldn't redeem if if I were you...

I was just coming around to post this.....my best friend also received one and she also filed a complaint with the AG.


----------



## Jemmind

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pumpkin_Pie* 
So, I just received an email from Target with a $25 gift certificate code and an apology for the pricing mistake on the carseats. They said that by redeeming the code, I would give up any right to pursue further action with them. I wonder if has anything to do with contacting the attorney general, or if it means that if I do not redeem it that I may have a shot at getting one of the seats at the advertised price.

Anyone else receive this email?

Oh my gosh!! I just checked my email and I have this too!! I didn't expect it, or anything but THANK GOSH!! It will really help for Christmas.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CarsonBookworm* 
Sounds like a bribe.....they figure that most people will read the e-mail, redeem the code and then Target is in the clear.

I wouldn't redeem if if I were you...

I was just coming around to post this.....my best friend also received one and she also filed a complaint with the AG.

That is what I was thinking as I read the email. There isn't an expiration on the code, so I think I am going to wait to see what else happens. If there is no chance of getting the seats, I will just use it on some nursing tanks, but otherwise, I am just going to sit on it as long as I can. I don't really NEED anything from them, other than a car seat.

Wouldn't it be fabulous if they ended up honoring the price of the seat AND we could use the coupon?









ETA: Was it only folks who filed with the AG that received the coupon?


----------



## Drummer's Wife

I got the e-gift card too. I wasn't expecting that. and no I didn't file anything with anyone, complain, call or even email target when it all went down...

Between the car seats they shipped out and these $25 gift cards, that's a lot of money!


----------



## JavaFinch

What about people who ordered through Amazon? I ordered mine through Amazon and never got ANY email from anyone after the initial 'thank you for your order' email - it just disappeared from my acct.


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie

I got the email with the $25 online giftcard....is there a slim chance that they have to recognize the price that they goof'd and we get our seats? If not then i'll be using the $25 soon.


----------



## CrunchyGranolaMom

Thanks for the tip! I emailed them right after they canceled my order and they basically said, "tough luck". When I saw that others had received gift cards, I emailed again and asked them to either honor the price of the Britax or send me a gift card. Two minutes later there was a gift card in my email.

So, ladies, if you didn't get a gift card automatically, ask for one!


----------



## Norasmomma

I got the code also today, Target is trying to cover their a$$. It basically is saying that if you accept the offer you are satisfied that you got screwed over by their "mistake". I think they are trying to avoid a class action lawsuit.

I saved all my e-mails from them, I was going to make a claim to my AG's office and so I didn't delete them.

At least they finally offered something, but I am thinking they are afraid of getting sued. This was on way too long and too many people got the seats after many people were told NO ONE would get the seats. It's a bunch of BS.

Oh and I haven't made my complaint yet, but I did send them that really nasty e-mail.


----------



## Lemon Juice

Got the email as well and didn't file. Sounds like it's just a way to please all of their pissed off customers right before the holidays, especially Black Friday.


----------



## claddaghmom

I got the email and $25. I was feeling good up until the email went cold-lawyerish "By redeeming this card you agree... blah blah blah"


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lemon Juice* 
Got the email as well and didn't file. Sounds like it's just a way to please all of their pissed off customers right before the holidays, especially Black Friday.

Good point. Gotta save the Black Friday sales!


----------



## dearmama22

I didn't get a gift card!! should I email them about it or call them?


----------



## dogmom327

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dearmama22* 
I didn't get a gift card!! should I email them about it or call them?

I haven't gotten one either but since it took many hours for everyone to get their cancellation e-mails, I'm figuring we'll all see it by the end of the day.


----------



## swimswamswum

I got an e-mail and didn't contact the AG. I knew it was a mistake from the start. DD has a Britax Marathon that cost something like $250. We knew it was probably too good to be true but figured what the hey and tried to order another for a gift. Given the crap economy I'm surprised and impressed that Target's giving out anything.

I think it's incredibly generous that they're giving everyone $25. They certainly don't owe me anything. Mistakes happen and I'm totally over it.


----------



## Norasmomma

The thing is though some people(even on this board) did get them at the low(mistake) price, that's why this is fishy. Plus, it seems like a weird thing that it said if you take this offer you basically are saying that you are happy it's all good, and I won't go after Target. That part seems a little odd. It wasn't like a whoops, sorry our bad kind of tone...it was more like oh great we have peeved a huge part of our demographic and have received thousands of complaints, let try and make good or something worse may happen. IDK, I could totally be reading in to it.

I just don't like the tone that it had.


----------



## Mulvah

They are legally within their rights to do _nothing_ about it. I doubt a class action suit would solve anything, given their pricing policy that everyone agrees to when they submit an order. I do not believe these GCs are anything more than a kind gesture and a desire to stop bad press, complaints, etc. I actually understand it from their side.

Of course, I could be wrong. (Isn't that always an option?







) However, I do not think I will be pursuing it because I recognize a mistake was made and I recognize they are accepting ownership of that mistake.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *swimswamswum* 
***I think it's incredibly generous that they're giving everyone $25. They certainly don't owe me anything. Mistakes happen and I'm totally over it.









:


----------



## CrunchyGranolaMom

I emailed them to get my $25 gift card. Worked in two minutes!


----------



## JavaFinch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrunchyGranolaMom* 
I emailed them to get my $25 gift card. Worked in two minutes!

I just tried that since my first email to target got me blown off back to Amazon. It seems they don't want to do anything for the Amazon customers, even though the seats were still 'sold' by Target.


----------



## onlyboys

Not to stir the pot, but I got mine (3 cowmooflauge) on Monday. They are manufacture dates of 10/08. My mom got a cancellation email.


----------



## alysmommy2004

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onlyboys* 
Not to stir the pot, but I got mine (3 cowmooflauge) on Monday. They are manufacture dates of 10/08. My mom got a cancellation email.

Are you willing to part with any?


----------



## Cinder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pumpkin_Pie* 
So, I just received an email from Target with a $25 gift certificate code and an apology for the pricing mistake on the carseats. They said that by redeeming the code, I would give up any right to pursue further action with them. I wonder if has anything to do with contacting the attorney general, or if it means that if I do not redeem it that I may have a shot at getting one of the seats at the advertised price.

Anyone else receive this email?


We got the e-mail, and we did not ever complain to anyone, never called or e-mailed customer service even, so I think everyone who ordered a seat got one.


----------



## a(TM)?Star

Quote:


Originally Posted by *swimswamswum* 
I got an e-mail and didn't contact the AG. I knew it was a mistake from the start. DD has a Britax Marathon that cost something like $250. We knew it was probably too good to be true but figured what the hey and tried to order another for a gift. Given the crap economy I'm surprised and impressed that Target's giving out anything.

I think it's incredibly generous that they're giving everyone $25. They certainly don't owe me anything. *Mistakes happen and I'm totally over it*.

I totally agree.


----------



## feminist~mama

I got the email too. I had two separate orders, but used the same account. I just got the email once.

I think it was really generous of Target and I'm no longer upset/unhappy at all. Sure it would have been great to get such a deal on the seats, but it was a mistake. Either a pricing error or someone didn't program in when to deny orders as OOS.

I'm really happy for the people who got such a great deal on the seats! Meanwhile, I found a $5 off 50 code, used my $25, got the free shipping, and am happy with my $30 of free merchandise!


----------



## an_aurora

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onlyboys* 
Not to stir the pot, but I got mine (3 cowmooflauge) on Monday. They are manufacture dates of 10/08. My mom got a cancellation email.

I got mine on Friday. DOM 10/24/2008. I'm very stoked since our Marathon is expiring







:


----------



## Cinder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Calla~* 
I totally agree.


Exactly! I still don't understand why people got so upset over a mistake...I'm sure whoever made the mistake has already lost his job over this.


----------



## AngelBee

Why are they sending the cow ones but not the gray ones?


----------



## Amylcd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngelBee* 
Why are they sending the cow ones but not the gray ones?

Good question


----------



## alicia622

I got my gift card in today's email. I am a bit jealous that some people are getting their seats...wish it was me!


----------



## bmhpke96

I got my order canceled and no $25 gift code. When I e-mailed them to tell them I would like my order honored or the $25 gift code they told me they were sorry but it was a simple pricing error.
I have e-mailed them again telling them that they need to honor my order or send me the $25 code. They can't really give some people either their seats or $25 and other people nothing. Now that's terrible customer service!


----------



## JavaFinch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bmhpke96* 
I got my order canceled and no $25 gift code. When I e-mailed them to tell them I would like my order honored or the $25 gift code they told me they were sorry but it was a simple pricing error.
I have e-mailed them again telling them that they need to honor my order or send me the $25 code. They can't really give some people either their seats or $25 and other people nothing. Now that's terrible customer service!

Did you order through Amazon.com?

I did and haven't gotten anything and when I email Target, they blow me off and tell me to deal with Amazon. When I email Amazon, they tell me that Target is the one who sold the seat and made the error.


----------



## tribalmax

I got the $25 email too -- I think I am going to not cash in on it for now -- the disclaimer is interesting and makes me think they are only doing it because the attorney generals of various states have started investigating.

I mean, why would they wait this long to send out the emails offering the $25 credit?

I will let you know if I hear about from the attorney general about my complaint...


----------



## tribalmax

By the way, I did a search on Ebay for the britax marathon cowmooflage prints...

http://shop.ebay.com/items/?_nkw=bri...thon&_osacat=0

It seems like there are quite a few good deals --- my hunch is that some people who got theirs are already trying to make a profit. Not that there is anything wrong with that -- although I think I would sell mine (if I were lucky enough to get one) here on MDC. But it does increase my suspicion that LOTS of people got their seats...


----------



## onlyboys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alysmommy2004* 
Are you willing to part with any?

I wish I could for moms who I know really needed the seats, but we did too. I can't even feel good about the thought of gifting anyone our other seats because they are so close to expired and really worn. I mean REALLY worn. I'm sorry!


----------



## tribalmax

I just wanted to let all of you know that the complaint I filled with our state's attorney general was responded to. I am told that lots of times they simply throw out the complaints and don't investigate unless they see cause to.

They ARE investigating the claim -- and are awaiting an official response from Target.

Just wanted to share...


----------



## mommyofatoz

*subscribing*

I ordered two of these seats from Target after hearing about it on another forum. One for my 2yo and the other for the new baby to be born in April. Of course, mine was cancelled as well, and I got the $25 gift code, but have been holding off to see what else develops from this...Thanks for the update and I will keep watching...


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie

Yep, the attorney general from Vermont is investigating too. I got my letter on Saturday. I am going to wait and see what the response from Target is. Not holding my breath, but I am curious to see what happens in the end.


----------

